# Tradimento passato - Mattone n. 1



## gavufi (15 Settembre 2012)

Ciao a tutti,
sono nuovo qui.
espongo a voi tutti la mia storia, anche se non ho proprio il dono della sintesi:
 Siamo sposati da 9 anni e siamo stati fidanzati prima del matrimonio per altri 11 anni, in fondo con qualche alto e basso, un amore mai interrotto che si è sempre evoluto, anche nelle avversità, e si è da sempre basato (almeno credevo) sulla fiducia e sul rispetto reciproco.
È essenziale fare una premessa: mia moglie da giovane era stata da sempre attratta e in qualche modo innamorata di un amico comune con poca voglia di impegnarsi sentimentalmente, con il quale aveva avuto a più riprese delle storie senza sesso, sempre prima della mia, sempre comunque interrotte da altre rivelatesi più durature, per il suo rifiuto totale di tradire la persona con cui stava. Io ero stato il suo secondo e ultimo ragazzo con cui aveva fatto sesso. Chiaramente sono stato sempre follemente e irrazionalmente geloso, e in special modo di questa persona, durante tutto il periodo del fidanzamento..lui ha sempre rappresentato il suo frutto proibito, il suo amore idealizzato e non consumato. In quegli undici anni di fidanzamento ho ricevuto da lei in periodi diversi le mie rassicurazioni in tal senso, condite anche da solenni giuramenti, pressata dalle mie periodiche insistenti domande indagatorie. Anche con lui ho avuto in passato normali rapporti di amicizia, poi si sa le vite si dividono, con lui non ci vediamo più da una decina di anni..Avevo e ho sempre avuto il tarlo della gelosia, dicevo: nel periodo del matrimonio questo tarlo è stato quasi ucciso sia per l'amore che ci ha legato sia sopratutto per un suo sincero ravvicinamento alla religione. Ho aspettato paziente, l'ho sposata. l'ho sempre amata è stata paziente con me come io con lei.
Da qualche anno, presi dalla nascita della ns splendida figlia, dai guai quotidiani e dal ns lavoro abbiamo cominciato ad allontanarci lentamente, l'attività sessuale non era certo come prima, si era molto diradata e di fatto sfogavamo uno sull'altro i propri grandi stress e impegni, lei mi accusa spesso di essere assente dal quotidiano. In rarissime occasioni avevamo ancora bei momenti di sesso, l'intesa era al massimo anche da parte sua che da troppo tempo è stata pacata e trattenuta. Io in fondo al cuore e senza quasi ragione divorato dall'atavico tarlo sono arrivato a pensare stupidamente che questi momenti felici fossero figli di ricordi di sue avventure passate e che quindi lei certamente mi aveva tradito. Il cervello geloso ha le sue paure, i suoi percorsi intuitivi, le sue irrazionalità e mette sempre insieme tasselli cercando di delineare un quadro le cui pennellate sono fatte da battutine di amici, da frasi accennate, da occhiate di amiche durante certi discorsi. All'apice di questo brutto periodo, dopo una cena con vecchi amici in cui si ricordano i vecchi tempi e io percepisco i soliti messaggi subliminali di tradimento diretti a me, le dico dopo l'ennesimo litigio di avere il tarlo della gelosia, di trattarla male irrazionalmente perchè penso di essere stato tradito, anche se in passato e le chiedo di capire: non reggo i bei rapporti sessuali col fantasma irrazionale in mezzo. Rovina tutto e io devo capire. Dovevamo dirci tutta la verità e fare crollare i taboo se ve ne fossero ancora. Mi dice che pensa e ama solo me e che è solo un problema di stress che rovina o beatifica i ns rapporti, di non avere scheletri nell'armadio..................tranne uno.
 Mi confessa che dopo due anni che stavamo assieme, quindi diciotto anni fa, dopo una serie di sogni martellanti a più riprese riceve la chiamata dell'allora amico comune che ci riprova, quello che per me era ormai l'ultimo pericolo dopo anni di giuramenti e rinneghi. Lei sapeva prima di rispondere che era lui...
lo riceve a casa sua due sere, ci scopa la prima sera una volta sola, definendo il rapporto sessuale come una "dimostrazione" da parte di lui notoriamente sciupafemmine e dico io sicuramente anche da parte di lei che finalmente si toglieva la soddisfazione...mi racconta qualche particolare che ricorda..che turpemente io ho voluto sapere e ci ha fatto molto male...la seconda sera lei gli dice che non può stare con due piedi in una scarpa, lo invita a fare sul serio una volta e per tutte, lui dice che ha questo da offrire, si salutano non si vedono più per sempre. mi pare che mi abbia detto che lui ci riprovò dopo di nuovo telefonando, ma lei comunque ha archiviato e rimosso di fatto la storia e la persona quella sera, che realmente non gli è piaciuto farlo, che ha fatto i suoi paragoni e ha rimosso il tutto scegliendo me. Ha dovuto farlo per capire e superare lui e purtroppo ha dovuto tradire proprio me che sarei stato per lei il suo unico amore. Da allora niente sesso con nessuno solo con me. Non me lo ha detto per non farmi male, tutti le hanno consigliato così. Gli anni passavano il ns amore cresceva.non aveva senso dirmelo...lo ha ammesso dopo alla fine...non mi voleva perdere.
 Ha scelto la strada in pianura, cioè io ho rappresentato la riserva del bell'adone.
Ragazzi molti di voi penseranno che sono un pirla, ho accanto una persona in fondo pentita, i tradimenti prima del matrimonio sono cazzate, che è una volta sola ecc. ecc.
Ma a questo punto inizia il mio calvario psicologico..per i primi gg distruzione vecchie foto e lettere e ricordi vari..ne rinasce un'intesa sessuale da ragazzini..la amo nuovamente tutti i taboo sono venuti meno ma con una amara consapevolezza che sale come la marea a ondate inaspettate...
dove cazzo sarei stato se me lo avesse detto o subito o quantomeno prima del matrimonio, che vita avrei avuto! sto vivendo la vita di un'altro probabilmente avevo il diritto di voltare pagina, di sbagliare sicuro come lo stesso diritto ha avuto ma ha esercitato solo lei. se lo stronzo avesse detto si dove sarei io? cazzo quante occasioni perse e rifiutate per fedeltà! in fondo sono sempre stato un solitario sempre uno spirito libero, fedele si ma con enorme sofferenza, non sono una persona legata alla famiglia ci sto stretto i miei ideali si sono levigati per questo amore costruito sulla sabbia del tradimento.. il buco della clessidra è arrivato. la veritá viene sempre a galla è solo questione di tempo. la merda viene a galla. tutto quello che sono potevo non esserlo. non mi sarei accontentato e adagiato.
La vivo male, molte volte la tratto con palese rabbia, le parlo ogni giorno di sta cosa richiedendo sempre conferme, la ferita è aperta cazzo, e gli amici sanno tutto...solo che sono amici di entrambi.....alcuni sono stati anche miei testimoni di nozze...a parte che ho continuato a essere amico di lui in quegli anni pensando tiè scopatele tutte la mia non l'hai avuta e non l'avrai mai!!! me cojoni! una delusione completa e totale!
alla fine sono di fatto un cornuto e questo lo sanno anche tutti gli amici e le amiche.....e non la mando giù, non se ne esce, ci sto troppo male sto rovinando tutto parlandone sempre e pensandoci sempre! gli amici poi, li coprirei di sputi ma alla fine li assolvo. da amico avrei agito uguale.
chiaramente ho completamente perso la fiducia in lei. anche se giura di avermi detto tutto non ci credo. non ci riesco anche se so di certo che mi ha detto tutta la verità! penso, enucleo, rimurgino..ripenso..
oggi dopo l'ennesimo discorso litigioso mi ha lasciato libero di fare quello che voglio, lei mi ama, me ne posso andare io, se ne puó andare lei, "decidi tu. io ti amo fino a perderti."
Oggi abbiamo (quando non sono in alta marea) una rinnovata verve nel rapporto e una splendida figlia che non perderei per nessuna ragione al mondo...lei non lo merita...ma giuro che se non ci fosse me ne andrei via forse per sempre.  può darsi che anche oggi la vita mi darebbe quello che di diverso aveva in serbo per me.
scusate la logorrea ma ne avevo indubbiamente bisogno.


----------



## Sabina_ (15 Settembre 2012)

gavufi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> sono nuovo qui.
> espongo a voi tutti la mia storia, anche se non ho proprio il dono della sintesi:
> Siamo sposati da 9 anni e siamo stati fidanzati prima del matrimonio per altri 11 anni, in fondo con qualche alto e basso, un amore mai interrotto che si è sempre evoluto, anche nelle avversità, e si è da sempre basato (almeno credevo) sulla fiducia e sul rispetto reciproco.
> ...


Ti sei fatto e ti fai paranoie per nulla.
Tua moglie idealizzava quella persona e quell'episodio gli ha permesso di farlo scendere dal piedistallo e di fargli capire che tipo di persona era.
Tu rischi di rovinare tutto. Amare non significa solo essere fedeli, ma prima di tutto tutta un'altra serie di cose. Tu sei "limpido" da questo punto di vista? Sei stato un marito perfetto?
Cerca di tirare fuori la rabbia e di elaborarla, qui mi sembra che ci sia solo tanto orgoglio di uomo che ha subito un disonore. Per voi uomini l'idea che la vostra donna possa fare sesso con un altro e' inaccettabile, la vostra donna deve essere la "donna angelicata".... che noia santo cielo!


----------



## Ultimo (15 Settembre 2012)

gavufi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> sono nuovo qui.
> espongo a voi tutti la mia storia, anche se non ho proprio il dono della sintesi:
> Siamo sposati da 9 anni e siamo stati fidanzati prima del matrimonio per altri 11 anni, in fondo con qualche alto e basso, un amore mai interrotto che si è sempre evoluto, anche nelle avversità, e si è da sempre basato (almeno credevo) sulla fiducia e sul rispetto reciproco.
> ...



Mi astengo dal dire la mia nella maniera in cui vorrei esprimermi. Quindi passo al secondo pensiero, che espongo, nonostante la tua gelosia fosse fondata, ora con la scoperta del suo tradimento hai la possibilità reale di soffrire, vuoi soffrire? ok soffri! quando sarai stanco di soffrire e far soffrire sarai felice. Scusa ma a me la tua storia fa pensare che talvolta la gelosia davvero si trasforma in patologia.


----------



## free (15 Settembre 2012)

caro gavufi, l'antico tradimento di tuo moglie ti fa così male perchè lo hai scoperto dopo molti anni, e tutti gli anni passati insieme a lei ti sembrano una "finzione", una vita non tua nata e cresciuta su un inganno
ma non è così, poichè lei ha "scelto" (da sola, forse sbagliando, non so) tanti anni fa, e da allora ha creduto nella vostra coppia, e non ha vissuto di certo una finzione insieme a te
capisco che la cosa ti bruci parecchio, anche per via degli amici che sapevano, ma non devi pensare a questo, pensa invece che comunque tu hai una famiglia che è rimasta unita per tutto questo tempo, e non c'è motivo perchè le cose non rimangano così


----------



## Argos (15 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> caro gavufi, l'antico tradimento di tuo moglie *ti fa così male perchè lo hai scoperto dopo molti anni, e tutti gli anni passati insieme a lei ti sembrano una "finzione", una vita non tua nata e cresciuta su un inganno*
> ma non è così, poichè lei ha "scelto" (da sola, forse sbagliando, non so) tanti anni fa, e da allora ha creduto nella vostra coppia, e non ha vissuto di certo una finzione insieme a te
> capisco che la cosa ti bruci parecchio, anche per via degli amici che sapevano, ma non devi pensare a questo, pensa invece che comunque tu hai una famiglia che è rimasta unita per tutto questo tempo, e non c'è motivo perchè le cose non rimangano così



Lo penso anche io.....


----------



## erab (15 Settembre 2012)

```

```



free ha detto:


> caro gavufi, l'antico tradimento di tuo moglie ti fa così male perchè lo hai scoperto dopo molti anni, e tutti gli anni passati insieme a lei ti sembrano una "finzione", una vita non tua nata e cresciuta su un inganno
> ma non è così, poichè lei ha "scelto" (da sola, forse sbagliando, non so) tanti anni fa, e da allora ha creduto nella vostra coppia, e non ha vissuto di certo una finzione insieme a te
> capisco che la cosa ti bruci parecchio, anche per via degli amici che sapevano, ma non devi pensare a questo, pensa invece che comunque tu hai una famiglia che è rimasta unita per tutto questo tempo, e non c'è motivo perchè le cose non rimangano così


Dovrei stare zitto, lo so, non lo dovrei dire, lo so, ma è stato l' altro a scegliere, il dubbio di gavufi, scusami ma è 
più che legittimo, e se l' amico fosse stato disposto ad impegnarsi? ok, non è stato così, con i se e con i ma non
si fa la storia, però la sensazione (forse, probabilmente sbagliata) di essere un ripiego è più che comprensibile.
E poi, sì è tenuta il rospo in gola per quasi 20 anni, doveva proprio tirarlo fuori? ma non poteva almeno indorare 
la pillola e dire che era lei ad aver scelto..... bah


----------



## tesla (15 Settembre 2012)

è così brutto scegliere la via della felicità?
è così impensabile essere soddisfatti di avere fra le mani tante cose belle rovinandole con un'unica macchia risalente a cento milioni di anni fa?

mio dio.
cos'è successo al mondo e alle persone per non sapere MAI gustare quello che di bello gli da la vita?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> è così brutto scegliere la via della felicità?
> è così impensabile essere soddisfatti di avere fra le mani tante cose belle rovinandole con un'unica macchia risalente a cento milioni di anni fa?
> 
> mio dio.
> cos'è successo al mondo e alle persone per non sapere MAI gustare quello che di bello gli da la vita?


Ma tu e Sole, non potete trasferirvi dove sto io?


----------



## Zod (15 Settembre 2012)

gavufi ha detto:


> dove cazzo sarei stato se me lo avesse detto o subito o quantomeno prima del matrimonio, che vita avrei avuto! sto vivendo la vita di un'altro probabilmente avevo il diritto di voltare pagina, di sbagliare sicuro come lo stesso diritto ha avuto ma ha esercitato solo lei. se lo stronzo avesse detto si dove sarei io? cazzo quante occasioni perse e rifiutate per fedeltà! in fondo sono sempre stato un solitario sempre uno spirito libero, fedele si ma con enorme sofferenza, non sono una persona legata alla famiglia ci sto stretto i miei ideali si sono levigati per questo amore costruito sulla sabbia del tradimento.. il buco della clessidra è arrivato. la veritá viene sempre a galla è solo questione di tempo. la merda viene a galla. tutto quello che sono potevo non esserlo. non mi sarei accontentato e adagiato.


Hai idea di quante volte nella vita gli altri possano stabilire il nostro futuro? Persone che nemmeno conosci, e che non sanno nemmeno che il tuo futuro sarà diverso per una loro scelta. Prendi un colloquio di lavoro ad esempio, può cambiarti la vita, in base al si o al no di una persona che vedi per la prima volta. 

Ha scelto lei per tutti e due, ha scelto bene, stop. Poi per quanto i percorsi della vita siano caotici ti riportano sempre negli stessi punti, cambiano le strade ma arrivi sempre nelle stesse città. Quindi anche se avesse scelto lui, non è detto che oggi non stareste comunque felicemente insieme.

Se il tuo problema invece è quello di essere stato fedele, allora forse hai tradito più tu che lei.

S*B


----------



## tesla (15 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma tu e Sole, non potete trasferirvi dove sto io?



:kiss:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2012)

gavufi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> sono nuovo qui.
> espongo a voi tutti la mia storia, anche se non ho proprio il dono della sintesi:
> Siamo sposati da 9 anni e siamo stati fidanzati prima del matrimonio per altri 11 anni, in fondo con qualche alto e basso, un amore mai interrotto che si è sempre evoluto, anche nelle avversità, e si è da sempre basato (almeno credevo) sulla fiducia e sul rispetto reciproco.
> ...


Amico mio hai ragione 
Manca un piccolo tassello al quadro.
Ascolta il nonno qua
che ha vissuto un'odissea nella testa delle donne.

Il tassello mancante è questo:
Non è vero niente, ti ha raccontato sta storia, per fare un esperimento:
Vediamo come reagisce sto maritone pirla gelosoide, se ammetto una scappatella.

Adesso lei sa che cosa succederebbe...

Ma aspetta lei che ti dice...
Ma scherzavoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....sei su candid camera no?

Figuriamoci se una si ricorda i particolari di una ciavada fatta 18 anni fa...
E fidati...più insisti sui particolari più lei si sente stimolata ad inventarseli...

Nel mio privato mi è stato riferito anche io sarei l'ossessione di un marito eh?
Sto qua nella sua vita si è inventato na montagna di film tra me e sua moglie...

Che purtroppo o per fortuna...
Non abbiamo ancora avuto modo di girare per la gioia di grandi e piccini...

Non è colpa mia se io e sua moglie ci conosciamo dai banchi di liceo eh?

Se vogliamo, amico mio, ci mettiamo un nanosecondo a raccontare na ciulada mai fatta, o a smentirla...
Basta che io dica a lui...ti ricordi che siamo andati in gita a parigi con la classe...
Io sono stato molto vicino alla tua ragazza...sai?

E lui se la beve eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ti do io la ricetta 
La terapia d'urto.
Immagina una fantasia erotica in cui tu per caso scopri tua moglie che scopa con altri.
Ti fai na bella sega...
E ti passa tutto...

Ma ditemi voi se uno deve pensare a cose successe 18 anni fa.

DIciotto anni fa tu non eri l'uomo che sei ora, e lei non è la donna che sei ora.

Capisco il tuo orgoglio ferito...
Pensavi di non essere cornuto...

Un'idea sbagliata che hanno molti mariti.

Invece è plausibile pensare e accettare che sia possibile che in tanti anni che si è insieme...qualche baldoria l'avrà pur fatta no la moglie...

Prova a pensare a come mai i mariti possessivi e gelosi non vedono di buon grado le uscite da casa della moglie...

E sapessi chi incontrano in discoteca...e le amiche le coprono eh?

Fidati se lei ti avesse tradito sul serio...
Non sarebbe stata tanto sciocca da raccontartelo no?

Ma ti pare?


----------



## lunaiena (15 Settembre 2012)

Mi sembra un pó esagerato ...
sono 18anni fà...

Forse avevi un senso di possesso molto alto della persona...

Avresti avuto vita diversa tutto diverso.... molti fatti nella vita se andassero diversamente 
sarebbe tutti diverso ma è andata così...
In questi 18anni sei stato infelice ... Hai qualche rimorso?

Bhè comunque il passato è passato ...


----------



## Eliade (15 Settembre 2012)

Ma sei sicura che non ti abbia detto di quel vecchio tradimento per coprirne uno attuale?

Mi sembrano troppo strane le battutine degli amici, le frasi accennate, le occhiate della amiche durante certi discorsi...per un'unica scopata avvenuta 18 anni fa! 
Due sono le cose, con le amiche ne parla ancora (e mi chiederei il perché), oppure c'è altro...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma sei sicura che non ti abbia detto di quel vecchio tradimento per coprirne uno attuale?
> 
> Mi sembrano troppo strane le battutine degli amici, le frasi accennate, le occhiate della amiche durante certi discorsi...per un'unica scopata avvenuta 18 anni fa!
> Due sono le cose, con le amiche ne parla ancora (e mi chiederei il perché), oppure c'è altro...


Ma statenta...
Mettiamo subito una premessa su quello che lui racconta no?
Lui dice...premesso che sono un geloso cronico vi dico ciò...

Se hai mai visto che razza di film si fa in testa un geloso è da brivido eh?
Magari lei si spacca la schiena al lavoro tutto il girono no? E il marito non vede questo, ma nella sua testa bacata, vede lei che esce dal lavoro e va al bar a ridere e sghignazzare con gli uomini no?

Lei torna a casa sfinita...e lui è lì minaccioso a dirle...dove sei stata tutta oggi?
E lei al lavoro no?
Non è vero...sei stata al bar con gli uomini...
E lei casca dalle nuvole no?


----------



## Simy (15 Settembre 2012)

Mah..... storia strana....sicuro che sto fatto risale a 18 anni fa e non si sono visti di recente?


----------



## aristocat (15 Settembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> il dubbio di gavufi, scusami ma è
> più che legittimo, *e se l' amico fosse stato disposto ad impegnarsi? *ok, non è stato così, con i se e con i ma non
> si fa la storia, però *la sensazione *(forse, probabilmente sbagliata) *di essere un ripiego è più che comprensibile.*


Nel quotare a mani basse Erab, e premettendo che Gavufi non è uno stupido e si vede, da come ragiona, da come scrive: ci sono tante donne che si fidanzano e sposano, e... come dire, intanto si sono sistemate, ma questo marito resterà sempre il ripiego perché non rappresenta assolutamente il loro ideale, che ovviamente era l'altro!

So quello che dico, o almeno credo. Infatti proprio ultimamente mi sta capitando di vedere il caso di una donna con qualche tratto comune rispetto alla moglie di Gavufi. Una bella signora che al suo cinquantesimo anno di età (e due figlie 20enni) decide di lasciare suo marito, incolpandolo di non essere un uomo brillante, di essere un po' pantofolaio, di non dialogare, di non offrire stimoli alla coppia.

Il problema è che questo marito è sempre stato così: musone, non brillante, però, in fondo... un buono! Un buon padre, un uomo serio, affidabile.... il che evidentemente non bastava per lei.
Anche fisicamente a lei non è mai piaciuto, tanto che oggi questa donna dice di volere un uomo con caratteristiche fisiche che siano l'esatto opposto di questo suo ex marito. eek

Un giorno questa donna mi rivela che, in fondo, non ha mai dimenticato un suo ex filarino, guardacaso molto brillante, grande savoir faire, fisicamente il suo tipo. Le cose non andarono bene allora perché lui era già fidanzato e lei non poteva avere speranze. Quindi aveva accettato le proposte del suo ormai ex marito.
Comunque, oggi Ex Filarino è un single impenitente, molto ricco, di grande fascino, uno a cui le belle donne non mancano mai. Lei lo ricontatta proprio all'indomani della separazione dal marito. 
Ed Ex Filarino fa quello che ci si può aspettare da uno come lui: corteggiamento, invito a cena, week-end romantico  ma anche moooolto passionale. E poi, good-bye baby. Lei ci rimane malissimo. Adesso cerca ogni giorno su Meetic, in modo quasi scientifico, un uomo che sia un po' il clone di questo Magico Ex Filarino. 

Tutto questo non per fare facili analogie, ma rappresentare un caso-limite emblematico (assolutamente vero, al 100%)....per dire che quando si ha la consapevolezza di aver sposato un uomo per ripiego, è un po' come essere una bomba ad orologeria. 
Tu puoi vivere anche vent'anni con lui e comportarti da brava moglie, brava mamma, poi, al momento propizio, scoppi. E chi ci resta secco, ci resta. 
E quindi, Gavufi, se drizzi le orecchie non fai affatto male, anche se  lungi da me dire che tua moglie è un clone di questa mia conoscente... Però qualcosa non mi torna, non torna ai vostri amici che vi conoscono bene... e non torna a te. 

ari


----------



## aristocat (15 Settembre 2012)

@ Conte: guarda che ci sono moltissime donne che ripensano sospirando ai morosini dei bei tempi che furono....


----------



## aristocat (15 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma sei sicura che non ti abbia detto di quel vecchio tradimento per coprirne uno attuale?
> 
> Mi sembrano troppo strane le battutine degli amici, le frasi accennate, le occhiate della amiche durante certi discorsi...per un'unica scopata avvenuta 18 anni fa!
> Due sono le cose, con le amiche ne parla ancora (e mi chiederei il perché), oppure c'è altro...


concordo.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> @ Conte: guarda che ci sono moltissime donne che ripensano sospirando ai morosini dei bei tempi che furono....


Immagino...
Ma se sti morosini le hanno lasciate...
Un perchè ci sarà no?

La minestra riscaldata non è mai stata buona eh?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Settembre 2012)

Il tradimento a scoppio ritardato ha solo valore se vivi nel passato e non ti concentri sull'oggi.

Certo, sapere di aver subito un tradimento nonostante le rassicurazioni contrarie può modificare la stima complessiva in una persona, ma pensa a quanti errori hai fatto, dei quali non è a conoscenza nessuno, se non solo e soltanto te. Quante volte hai tradito con il pensiero? Da geloso hai tradito moltissime volte, non può essere diversamente ... la gelosia è lo specchio del proprio pensiero in rispetto agli altri, una proiezione. Un desiderio non soddisfatto tuo che ovviamente gli altri hanno sfruttato. "Quel che non ti è permesso di fare, gli altri l'hanno fatto di certo".

Prova a ridimensionare l'importanza delle tua persona e cosa pensi, per poi trovare che alla fine ti sei fatto solo delle seghe mentali per un nonnulla.

Pensa anche al danno che i tuoi sospetti infondati causano negli altri. Li fai vivere in una costante paura di non corrispondere alle tue aspettative, mentre tu saresti in grado di corrispondere? Non credo, perché le tue paure nascono dalla voglia pazza di sperimentare ciò che vuoi negare agli altri. Questo è gelosia! Ed è anche ipocrisia.

Dal mio punto di vista, la soluzione sta nel mezzo: realizzarsi e far realizzare gli altri. Non tutto è oro colato, ma la complicità e l'amore tappano qualunque problema di coppia; è sufficiente affrontarlo senza esagerazione.


----------



## aristocat (16 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Immagino...
> Ma se sti morosini le hanno lasciate...
> Un perchè ci sarà no?
> 
> La minestra riscaldata non è mai stata buona eh?


Decisamente no . Razionalmente è così.


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

gavufi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> sono nuovo qui.
> espongo a voi tutti la mia storia, anche se non ho proprio il dono della sintesi:
> Siamo sposati da 9 anni e siamo stati fidanzati prima del matrimonio per altri 11 anni, in fondo con qualche alto e basso, un amore mai interrotto che si è sempre evoluto, anche nelle avversità, e si è da sempre basato (almeno credevo) sulla fiducia e sul rispetto reciproco.
> ...


mente spudoramente....l'ha fatto una volta e continuerà a farlo...


----------



## demoralizio (17 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Il tradimento a scoppio ritardato ha solo valore se vivi nel passato e non ti concentri sull'oggi.
> 
> Certo, sapere di aver subito un tradimento nonostante le rassicurazioni contrarie può modificare la stima complessiva in una persona, ma pensa a quanti errori hai fatto, dei quali non è a conoscenza nessuno, se non solo e soltanto te. Quante volte hai tradito con il pensiero? Da geloso hai tradito moltissime volte, non può essere diversamente ... la gelosia è lo specchio del proprio pensiero in rispetto agli altri, una proiezione. Un desiderio non soddisfatto tuo che ovviamente gli altri hanno sfruttato. "Quel che non ti è permesso di fare, gli altri l'hanno fatto di certo".
> 
> ...


Un buonissimo spunto... buonissimo...


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Ti sei fatto e ti fai paranoie per nulla.
> Tua moglie idealizzava quella persona e quell'episodio gli ha permesso di farlo scendere dal piedistallo e di fargli capire che tipo di persona era.
> Tu rischi di rovinare tutto. Amare non significa solo essere fedeli, ma prima di tutto tutta un'altra serie di cose. *Tu sei "limpido" da questo punto di vista? Sei stato un marito perfetto?
> *Cerca di tirare fuori la rabbia e di elaborarla, qui mi sembra che ci sia solo tanto orgoglio di uomo che ha subito un disonore. *Per voi uomini *l'idea che la vostra donna possa fare sesso con un altro e' inaccettabile, la vostra donna deve essere la "donna angelicata".... che noia santo cielo!


 al solito ,, mò la colpa è del marito.... 
bella poi la definizione *Voi uomini ,*generalizzando, come dire le donne sono tutte zoccole... 

la mia donna non deve essre la donna angelicata, ma se me lo consenti non deve essere zoccola
chiedo troppo?


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amico mio hai ragione
> Manca un piccolo tassello al quadro.
> Ascolta il nonno qua
> che ha vissuto un'odissea nella testa delle donne.
> ...


 paraculo ti sei tradito... sei tu l'amante di 18 anni fa..
:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi sembra un pó esagerato ...
> sono 18anni fà...
> 
> Forse avevi un senso di possesso molto alto della persona...
> ...


si fai come da noi a napoli... giriamola a tarallucci e vino :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma sei sicura che non ti abbia detto di quel vecchio tradimento per coprirne uno attuale?
> 
> Mi sembrano troppo strane le battutine degli amici, le frasi accennate, le occhiate della amiche durante certi discorsi...per un'unica scopata avvenuta 18 anni fa!
> Due sono le cose, con le amiche ne parla ancora (e mi chiederei il perché), oppure c'è altro...


 c'è altro.. c'è altro..:up:


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Allora*

A differenza di tutti io penso che quest'uomo abbia solo che ragione!NON HA AVUTO LA POSSIBILITà di scegliere....!!Adesso lei può raccontare tutte le stronzate che vuole,quello che gli conviene,ma non è stata certo lei a scegliere,e stato l'amante!!!Se 18 anni prima l'amante avesse fatto sul serio cosa sarebbe accaduto?Il nostro amico avrebbe preso un calcio nel sedere.......!Si amico caro sei stato un ripiego,trovo l'atteggiamento di tua moglie vigliacco e scorretto....i fatti parlano in questa direzione..il resto è tutto quello che ti conviene credere....!!!


----------



## erab (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> *A differenza di tutti* io penso che quest'uomo abbia solo che ragione!NON HA AVUTO LA POSSIBILITà di scegliere....!!Adesso lei può raccontare tutte le stronzate che vuole,quello che gli conviene,ma non è stata certo lei a scegliere,e stato l'amante!!!Se 18 anni prima l'amante avesse fatto sul serio cosa sarebbe accaduto?Il nostro amico avrebbe preso un calcio nel sedere.......!Si amico caro sei stato un ripiego,trovo l'atteggiamento di tua moglie vigliacco e scorretto....i fatti parlano in questa direzione..il resto è tutto quello che ti conviene credere....!!!


Non proprio di tutti, ho già scritto che i suoi dubbi sono più che condivisibili.
Tutti sono corsi a dire "beh dai, sono passati 18 anni", facile dirlo al prossimo, ma lui ha comprensibilmente la 
sensazione che questi 18 anni siano una basati su un rifiuto altrui.


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A differenza di tutti io penso che quest'uomo abbia solo che ragione!NON HA AVUTO LA POSSIBILITà di scegliere....!!Adesso lei può raccontare tutte le stronzate che vuole,quello che gli conviene,ma non è stata certo lei a scegliere,e stato l'amante!!!Se 18 anni prima l'amante avesse fatto sul serio cosa sarebbe accaduto?Il nostro amico avrebbe preso un calcio nel sedere.......!Si amico caro sei stato un ripiego,trovo l'atteggiamento di tua moglie vigliacco e scorretto....i fatti parlano in questa direzione..il resto è tutto quello che ti conviene credere....!!!


 fratè parli come un libro stampato...:up:


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Erab*

Perdonami!Be trovo assurdo scrivere che son passati 18 anni....e cosa c'entra?Poi a dire il vero mi sembra una confessione di convenienza...confesso 1 per stare meglio,confesso ciò che è più confessabile...........!!


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Fratè*

Buon giorno fratè...ma il mister ieri dormia come al solito?ma se cavazzo non è in giornata..fai entrare tic tac lorenzgno no?Mi son avvelenato il pomeriggio..fortuna c'è San gilardino.....!!


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno fratè...ma il mister ieri dormia come al solito?ma se cavazzo non è in giornata..fai entrare tic tac lorenzgno no?Mi son avvelenato il pomeriggio*..fortuna c'è San gilardino*.....!!


 fratè hai ragione ma era importante vincere e abbiamo vinto...

dai non infierire sulla mia cognatina.. già n'altra stamattina l'ha fatto...:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*No*

No non è mia intenzione adoro Zeman,ma odio quei tifosi della roma che il sabato vincono lo scudetto ed il lunedi vanno in b....!!


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno fratè...ma il mister ieri dormia come al solito?ma se cavazzo non è in giornata..fai entrare tic tac lorenzgno no?Mi son avvelenato il pomeriggio..*fortuna c'è San gilardino*.....!!


:triste:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :triste:


 su cognatina dopo si è spiegato..


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Simò*

Daje succede!!


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Daje succede!!


:triste:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Daje succede!!


anche tu Bruto figlio mio?..:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Settembre 2012)

io penso che tu abbia subito il tradimento nella forma peggiore: 1) perchè lo hai saputo tirando la confessiore con le pinze e dopo anni di assoluta sofferenza perchè in cuor tuo lo sentivi; 2) perchè la tua donna che si è fatta prima scopare per poi ripiegare su di te visto che il tipo non era disposto ad andare oltre e quindi lei dopo, non gli ha più dato retta; 3) perchè ti ha successivamente umiliato costantemente con tutti gli amci comuni che sapevano tutto e che si sono evidentemente divertiti alle tue spalle; 4) perchè tua moglie ha dato la possibilità al suo bellimbusto di annoverarla tra le sue conquiste e gli ha anche dato la soddisfazione in tutti questi anni di compiacersene alle tue spalle. Ti ha umiliato e forse anche deriso per tanti anni. Questa donna è forse una delle forme più palesi di schizofrenia; da una parte la moglie tenera e affettuosa e dall'altra colei che ha calpestato la tua dignità di uomo e di marito nella maniera più crudele. Questa donna non ti vuole bene da quando ha deciso di darsi all'amico di farsi usare da questi e poi è corsa ai ripari ripiegando su te. Si, hai una figlia, che un giorno saprà cosa ha fatto la madre al padre e senz'altro capirà i motivi che ahhano spinto il genitore ad allontanare da se una donna così indegna. Lei non merita una seconda possibilità perchè la ferita che ti ha inferto non si rimarginerà più; certe offese non sono sanabili.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io penso che tu abbia subito il tradimento nella forma peggiore: 1) perchè lo hai saputo tirando la confessiore con le pinze e dopo anni di assoluta sofferenza perchè in cuor tuo lo sentivi; 2) perchè la tua donna che si è fatta prima scopare per poi ripiegare su di te visto che il tipo non era disposto ad andare oltre e quindi lei dopo, non gli ha più dato retta; 3) perchè ti ha successivamente umiliato costantemente con tutti gli amci comuni che sapevano tutto e che si sono evidentemente divertiti alle tue spalle; 4) perchè tua moglie ha dato la possibilità al suo bellimbusto di annoverarla tra le sue conquiste e gli ha anche dato la soddisfazione in tutti questi anni di compiacersene alle tue spalle. Ti ha umiliato e forse anche deriso per tanti anni. Questa donna è forse una delle forme più palesi di schizofrenia; da una parte la moglie tenera e affettuosa e dall'altra colei che ha calpestato la tua dignità di uomo e di marito nella maniera più crudele. Questa donna non ti vuole bene da quando ha deciso di darsi all'amico di farsi usare da questi e poi è corsa ai ripari ripiegando su te. Si, hai una figlia, che un giorno saprà cosa ha fatto la madre al padre e senz'altro capirà i motivi che ahhano spinto il genitore ad allontanare da se una donna così indegna. Lei non merita una seconda possibilità perchè la ferita che ti ha inferto non si rimarginerà più; certe offese non sono sanabili.


bello sto intervento in pieno vecchio stile tradi eh?
Dai cavoli gli amici che ridevano non si può leggere eh?
Di solito, le persone non sono così maliziose, si imbarazzano e soprattutto non volgono lo sguardo a queste cose perchè appunto ci si dice...non sono cassi nostri...


----------



## TaraEffe (23 Settembre 2012)

*Ognuno ha il suo percorso*



gavufi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Ma a questo punto inizia il mio calvario psicologico..per i primi gg distruzione vecchie foto e lettere e ricordi vari.(....)
> dove cazzo sarei stato se me lo avesse detto o subito o quantomeno prima del matrimonio, che vita avrei avuto! sto vivendo la vita di un'altro probabilmente avevo il diritto di voltare pagina, di sbagliare sicuro come lo stesso diritto ha avuto ma ha esercitato solo lei. se lo stronzo avesse detto si dove sarei io? cazzo quante occasioni perse e rifiutate per fedeltà! in fondo sono sempre stato un solitario sempre uno spirito libero, fedele si ma con enorme sofferenza, non sono una persona legata alla famiglia ci sto stretto i miei ideali si sono levigati per questo amore costruito sulla sabbia del tradimento.. il buco della clessidra è arrivato. la veritá viene sempre a galla è solo questione di tempo. la merda viene a galla. tutto quello che sono potevo non esserlo. non mi sarei accontentato e adagiato.
> La vivo male, molte volte la tratto con palese rabbia, le parlo ogni giorno di sta cosa richiedendo sempre conferme, la ferita è aperta cazzo, e gli amici sanno tutto....


Ciao Gavufi... 
Ognuno di noi ha un percorso che ci porta ad avvicinarci alle persone. Per arrivare in cima ad una scala bisogna salire dei gradini. Il tradimento di tua moglie è stato un gradino che ha portato a te. Non sei una ruota di scorta, nè una seconda scelta. Lei ha fatto delle esperienze ed ha scelto te: FINE. L'errore di tua moglie è stato dirtelo... a volte vale la pena di mostrare i risultati, i conti che ci sono dietro sono personali ed a volte troppo difficili da capire. Ed il risultato è che 18 anni fa ha scelto te, e tu hai scelto lei.


----------



## Tebe (23 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io penso che tu abbia subito il tradimento nella forma peggiore: 1) perchè lo hai saputo tirando la confessiore con le pinze e dopo anni di assoluta sofferenza perchè in cuor tuo lo sentivi; 2) perchè la tua donna che si è fatta prima scopare per poi ripiegare su di te visto che il tipo non era disposto ad andare oltre e quindi lei dopo, non gli ha più dato retta; 3) perchè ti ha successivamente umiliato costantemente con tutti gli amci comuni che sapevano tutto e che si sono evidentemente divertiti alle tue spalle; 4) perchè tua moglie ha dato la possibilità al suo bellimbusto di annoverarla tra le sue conquiste e gli ha anche dato la soddisfazione in tutti questi anni di compiacersene alle tue spalle. Ti ha umiliato e forse anche deriso per tanti anni. Questa donna è forse una delle forme più palesi di schizofrenia; da una parte la moglie tenera e affettuosa e dall'altra colei che ha calpestato la tua dignità di uomo e di marito nella maniera più crudele. Questa donna non ti vuole bene da quando ha deciso di darsi all'amico di farsi usare da questi e poi è corsa ai ripari ripiegando su te. Si, hai una figlia, che un giorno saprà cosa ha fatto la madre al padre e senz'altro capirà i motivi che ahhano spinto il genitore ad allontanare da se una donna così indegna. Lei non merita una seconda possibilità perchè la ferita che ti ha inferto non si rimarginerà più; certe offese non sono sanabili.


ci siamo svegliati pieni di amore e comprensione per il prossimo eh?


----------



## Tebe (23 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> bello sto intervento in pieno vecchio stile tradi eh?
> Dai cavoli gli amici che ridevano non si può leggere eh?
> Di solito, le persone non sono così maliziose, si imbarazzano e soprattutto non volgono lo sguardo a queste cose perchè appunto ci si dice...non sono cassi nostri...



ma non è solo il delirio degli amici che ti prendono in giro, è proprio tutto quello che ha scritto.
Una secchiata di veleno proprio, pure la schizofrenia ha tirato fuori per rafforzare la tesi di quanto merda è questa donna.

Maddai...


----------



## Annuccia (23 Settembre 2012)

gavufi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> sono nuovo qui.
> espongo a voi tutti la mia storia, anche se non ho proprio il dono della sintesi:
> Siamo sposati da 9 anni e siamo stati fidanzati prima del matrimonio per altri 11 anni, in fondo con qualche alto e basso, un amore mai interrotto che si è sempre evoluto, anche nelle avversità, e si è da sempre basato (almeno credevo) sulla fiducia e sul rispetto reciproco.
> ...




personalmente...fossi stata al suo posto
trattandosi di un tradimento risalente a secoli prima....
avrei continuato a tacere....
perchè tua moglie doveva prevedere che tu non ti saresti dato pace...
e farlo dopo tanti anni in effetti caro utente non ha senso...

mi sembra di capire che sei sempre stato infastidito da lui in passato..se te lo avesse comunicato prima sarebbe stato un inferno...
ma comunicarlo dopo anni e anni....
al suo pposto avrei cercato di riprendere il rapporto con te turbato dai vari eventi....e basta...


scusate ma...
una verità detta dopo secoli che può solo peggiorare le cose che gia vanno un po male....
boh..
mi sbaglierò..
ma la vedo così


----------



## Annuccia (23 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> è così brutto scegliere la via della felicità?
> è così impensabile essere soddisfatti di avere fra le mani tante cose belle rovinandole con un'unica macchia risalente a cento milioni di anni fa?
> 
> mio dio.
> cos'è successo al mondo e alle persone per non sapere MAI gustare quello che di bello gli da la vita?


quoto e approvo...


----------



## Sabina_ (23 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io penso che tu abbia subito il tradimento nella forma peggiore: 1) perchè lo hai saputo tirando la confessiore con le pinze e dopo anni di assoluta sofferenza perchè in cuor tuo lo sentivi; 2) perchè la tua donna che si è fatta prima scopare per poi ripiegare su di te visto che il tipo non era disposto ad andare oltre e quindi lei dopo, non gli ha più dato retta; 3) perchè ti ha successivamente umiliato costantemente con tutti gli amci comuni che sapevano tutto e che si sono evidentemente divertiti alle tue spalle; 4) perchè tua moglie ha dato la possibilità al suo bellimbusto di annoverarla tra le sue conquiste e gli ha anche dato la soddisfazione in tutti questi anni di compiacersene alle tue spalle. Ti ha umiliato e forse anche deriso per tanti anni. Questa donna è forse una delle forme più palesi di schizofrenia; da una parte la moglie tenera e affettuosa e dall'altra colei che ha calpestato la tua dignità di uomo e di marito nella maniera più crudele. Questa donna non ti vuole bene da quando ha deciso di darsi all'amico di farsi usare da questi e poi è corsa ai ripari ripiegando su te. Si, hai una figlia, che un giorno saprà cosa ha fatto la madre al padre e senz'altro capirà i motivi che ahhano spinto il genitore ad allontanare da se una donna così indegna. Lei non merita una seconda possibilità perchè la ferita che ti ha inferto non si rimarginerà più; certe offese non sono sanabili.


Sembra il funzionamento di una mente paranoide, che usa termini psichiatrici a vanvera.
Come si può pensare che una donna sposi, viva per anni e faccia anche un figlio con un uomo che non ama?

Io mi chiederei invece perché lui ha così tanti dubbi? Che lui stia cercando una via di uscita più facile ad una situazione matrimoniale problematica?


----------



## Annuccia (23 Settembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Sembra il funzionamento di una mente paranoide, che usa termini psichiatrici a vanvera.
> Come si può pensare che una donna sposi, viva per anni e faccia anche un figlio con un uomo che non ama?
> 
> Io mi chiederei invece perché lui ha così tanti dubbi? Che lui stia cercando una via di uscita più facile ad una situazione matrimoniale problematica?




pure io penso che lui nn dovrebbe crucciarsi più di tanto...
peròcontinuo a chiedermi perchè lei lo abbia confessato.....

una cosa morta e sepolta deve stare li.....hai deciso di occultarla ok...
ma andare a riprenderla....riesumarla ....che si apettava....che luiritornasse sul luogo a seppellirla di nuovo 8immediatamente??

lo farà per le ragioni che tu hai detto....una donna nn sta tanti anni con un uomo per ripiego.....


----------



## Sabina_ (23 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pure io penso che lui nn dovrebbe crucciarsi più di tanto...
> peròcontinuo a chiedermi perchè lei lo abbia confessato.....
> 
> una cosa morta e sepolta deve stare li.....hai deciso di occultarla ok...
> ...


Le motivazioni (coscienti o meno) che hanno portato lei a confessare andrebbero analizzate all'interno della relazione di coppia.
Di sicuro c'è un perché che credo vada al di la' del semplice scaricarsi la coscienza.


----------



## Tebe (23 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pure io penso che lui nn dovrebbe crucciarsi più di tanto...
> peròcontinuo a chiedermi perchè lei lo abbia confessato.....
> 
> una cosa morta e sepolta deve stare li.....hai deciso di occultarla ok...
> ...



secondo me lo ha confessato perchè lui l'avrà martorizzata una vita con i suoi dubbi, i suoi scleri, la sua gelosia estrema.

E lei, che lo amava e che per un errore di una sera (non credo molto alla versione che ha detto lui) non ha voluto o potuto perchè LO AMAVA (sbagliare è umano) confessare considerato anche il paranoico che è, figuratevi vent'anni fa...

Ecco. Alla luce di quanto sopra
Dopo eoni di gelosia lei avrà detto.
Emmò basta. Succeda quel che succeda ma basta.


----------



## Leda (23 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mitica! La voglio nelle faccine! :up:


----------



## Annuccia (23 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> secondo me lo ha confessato perchè lui l'avrà martorizzata una vita con i suoi dubbi, i suoi scleri, la sua gelosia estrema.
> 
> E lei, che lo amava e che per un errore di una sera (non credo molto alla versione che ha detto lui) non ha voluto o potuto perchè LO AMAVA (sbagliare è umano) confessare considerato anche il paranoico che è, figuratevi vent'anni fa...
> 
> ...


si...
però se io al mio fianco purtroppo ho un uomo geloso..ossessivo ecc.. ecc...
a maggior ragione sto zitta...
perchè dopo....è peggio visto i presupposti...


----------



## tesla (23 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> secondo me lo ha confessato perchè lui l'avrà martorizzata una vita con i suoi dubbi, i suoi scleri, la sua gelosia estrema.
> 
> E lei, che lo amava e che per un errore di una sera (non credo molto alla versione che ha detto lui) non ha voluto o potuto perchè LO AMAVA (sbagliare è umano) confessare considerato anche il paranoico che è, figuratevi vent'anni fa...
> 
> ...


concordo con ogni singola parola


----------



## tesla (23 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> si...
> però se io al mio fianco purtroppo ho un uomo geloso..ossessivo ecc.. ecc...
> a maggior ragione sto zitta...
> perchè dopo....è peggio visto i presupposti...


si ma a sfrangiare i maroni, non sai mai cosa vai a scoperchiare eh 
mamma mia, una cosa successa cent'anni fa


----------



## lunaiena (23 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> si...
> però se io al mio fianco purtroppo ho un uomo geloso..ossessivo ecc.. ecc...
> a maggior ragione sto zitta...
> perchè dopo....è peggio visto i presupposti...



Si ma quando arrivi all'esasperazione ... Confesso tutto basta smetterla e fanculo...

E a me quest'uomo senza offesa mi sembra un po' paranoico...


----------



## Annuccia (23 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si ma quando arrivi all'esasperazione ... Confesso tutto basta smetterla e fanculo...
> 
> E a me quest'uomo senza offesa mi sembra *un po' paranoico*...



diciamo pure tutto....non solo un po...


figuriamoci se la cosa fosse accaduta un mese fa...


alle volte le persone si complicano la vita volutamente impegnandosi al massimo...
se solo le energie le impiegassimo a vivere al meglio le nostre giornate....


mi chiedo a allora io che avrei dovuto fare...impiccarmi al lampadario'??
eh
no 
non avrebbe retto...


----------



## Salomè (23 Settembre 2012)

Io non capisco questa ossessione di essere la prima scelta di una persona, unico e incontrastato.
Essere la scelta della vita non è abbastanza?


----------



## Tebe (23 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> si...
> però se io al mio fianco purtroppo ho un uomo geloso..ossessivo ecc.. ecc...
> a maggior ragione sto zitta...
> perchè dopo....è peggio visto i presupposti...



pure io ho un uomo geloso anche delle ombre. Pensa che si mette in competizione pure con i gatti...
e mai e poi mai gli confesserei qualcosa del genere e comunque sono riuscita ad educare la sua gelosia.

Ma magari lei davvero dopo eoni di rotture ha pensato che va bene tutto, ma l'espiazione a vita no. Mica ha ucciso qualcuno torturandolo per giorni, prima.

Io non l'avrei mai fatto, ma leggendo lui, non ci sarei stata nemmeno due anni.

Ti giuro  mi ha fatto venire davvero l'ansia.


----------



## Tebe (23 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> si *ma a sfrangiare i maroni,* non sai mai cosa vai a scoperchiare eh
> mamma mia, una cosa successa cent'anni fa



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
Mi sono catapultata!!!!


concordo ovvio.
Avrei voluta scriverla io, ma ho deciso di avere un comportamento verbale più consono. Quando ci riesco.


----------



## Tebe (23 Settembre 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> Io non capisco questa ossessione di essere la prima scelta di una persona, unico e incontrastato.
> Essere la scelta della vita non è abbastanza?


quoto e approvo


----------



## Spider (23 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> secondo me lo ha confessato perchè lui l'avrà martorizzata una vita con i suoi dubbi, i suoi scleri, la sua gelosia estrema.
> 
> E lei, che lo amava e che per un errore di una sera (non credo molto alla versione che ha detto lui) non ha voluto o potuto perchè LO AMAVA (sbagliare è umano) confessare considerato anche il paranoico che è, figuratevi vent'anni fa...
> 
> ...


sostanzialmente in accordo, tebina.
sarebbe però il caso di riflettere, magari anche guardandosi veramente un bel film
"America oggi" ad esempio, lì insieme a tante altre ossessioni viene descritta anche quella relativa alla gelosia
post- fatto, di passata data...ricordate il dottore, il capodanno...
viene analizzata una coppia  e le sue nevrosi... un episodio mai chiarito e se vuoi banale..un tradimento mai confessato ma comunque sospettato per lunghissimi anni.
ma che alla fine la coppia l'ha distrutta.
Entrambi comunque colpevoli e vittime.


----------



## Salomè (23 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> quoto e approvo


uellà Tebe, buona domenica!


----------



## Spider (23 Settembre 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> Io non capisco questa ossessione di essere la prima scelta di una persona, unico e incontrastato.
> Essere la scelta della vita non è abbastanza?


..eppure è tutto quello che inconsciamente chiedono qui dentro tutti i Traditi e non solo.
se cosi non fosse, questo forum non avrebbe sostanza per vivere...ma questo sarebbe l'ultimo dei problemi.
non per admir..ovvio.


----------



## Annuccia (23 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> si ma a sfrangiare i maroni, non sai mai cosa vai a scoperchiare eh
> mamma mia, una cosa successa cent'anni fa



evidentemente non ha altro a cui pensare...e beato lui.....
sai con tutti i problemi che ho avuto in vita mia..e nn mi riferisco solo al tradimento di mio marito..attuale e non storico...
una cosa del genere non avrebbe alcuna valenza nel mio oggi e nel mio domani....
tuttalpiù gli sbatterei qualcosa in testa giusto per...mapoi chissenefotte dei bei tempi andati...


----------



## Tebe (23 Settembre 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> uellà Tebe, buona domenica!


ciao bella, scusa per...



com'è in compenso?


----------



## Tebe (23 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> evidentemente non ha altro a cui pensare...e beato lui.....
> sai con tutti i problemi che ho avuto in vita mia..e nn mi riferisco solo al tradimento di mio marito..attuale e non storico...
> una cosa del genere non avrebbe alcuna valenza nel mio oggi e nel mio domani....
> tuttalpiù gli sbatterei qualcosa in testa giusto per...mapoi chissenefotte dei bei tempi andati...



vi abbiamo presentato Annuncia in:











ho di nuovo il trip faccine, siete avvertiti.

basta Ot


----------



## Annuccia (23 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..eppure è tutto quello che inconsciamente chiedono qui dentro tutti i Traditi e non solo.
> se cosi non fosse, questo forum non avrebbe sostanza per vivere...ma questo sarebbe l'ultimo dei problemi.
> non per admir..ovvio.


salomè non credo si riferisca al tradimento in se...ma al passato..alla vita di una persona...di una qualsiasi persona che non ha amato e voluto un solo uomo o una sola donna...
quest'uomo pur essendo stato scelto...pur essendo amato invece di godersi quel che ha...preferisce la compagnia di un fantasma....
allora io dovrei vivere per sempre all'ombra del mio se tanto mi da tanto...
no spider...
la vita è troppo bella....


----------



## Salomè (23 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ciao bella, scusa per...
> 
> 
> 
> com'è in compenso?


Molto meglio, ho razionalizzato tutto. Il motivo sta in quello che ho detto poco fa: nonostante tutte le belle parole e i bei sentimenti ha scelto un'altra vita. Sono scelte.


----------



## Annuccia (23 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> sostanzialmente in accordo, tebina.
> sarebbe però il caso di riflettere, magari anche guardandosi veramente un bel film
> "America oggi" ad esempio, lì insieme a tante altre ossessioni viene descritta anche quella relativa alla gelosia
> post- fatto, di passata data...ricordate il dottore, il capodanno...
> ...


spider


vedi
troppi
film...

spegni la televisione...
ci sono tante altre cose belle da fare


----------



## Spider (23 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> salomè non credo si riferisca al tradimento in se...ma al passato..alla vita di una persona...di una qualsiasi persona che non ha amato e voluto un solo uomo o una sola donna...
> quest'uomo pur essendo stato scelto...pur essendo amato invece di godersi quel che ha...preferisce la compagnia di un fantasma....
> allora io dovrei vivere per sempre all'ombra del mio se tanto mi da tanto...
> no spider...
> la vita è troppo bella....


..quest'uomo sbaglia profondamente.
resta il fatto che qualcosa gli sia stato negato.
L'importanza che si da di un determinato episodio ...è relativa:
per noi niente, per lui il tutto.
in questo deve essere rispettato.


----------



## Tebe (23 Settembre 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> Molto meglio, ho razionalizzato tutto. Il motivo sta in quello che ho detto poco fa: nonostante tutte le belle parole e i bei sentimenti ha scelto un'altra vita. *Sono scelte.*


Già.
Chissà quanto dettate dalla codardia o dalla vera scelta.

Vabbè...

Ora però non hai più scuse per non spiegare le ali, non trovi?
Con calma, nessuno ti corre dietro, ma comincia a fare..
_fffrrrrrr frrrrrrrr_, giusto per togliere un pò di polvere dalle penne...


----------



## Salomè (23 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Già.
> Chissà quanto dettate dalla codardia o dalla vera scelta.
> 
> Vabbè...
> ...


flapflap come se piovesse :carneval:


----------



## Annuccia (23 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..quest'uomo sbaglia profondamente.
> resta il fatto che qualcosa gli sia stato negato.
> L'importanza che si da di un determinato episodio ...è relativa:
> per noi niente, per lui il tutto.
> in questo deve essere rispettato.


per carità....
nessuno qui vuole mancargli di rispetto...
qui si vuole solo far capire che il passato è passato...
è accaduto...ok..ma adesso che fai??
passi il resto della tua vita a chiederti se l'avessi saputo prima ecc ecc..e perchè e percome e in quale modo??
cambia qualcosa..??
è passata parecchia acqua sotto il ponte da allora...


----------



## Spider (23 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> spider
> 
> 
> vedi
> ...


indubbiamente è questo lo spirito giusto.
per me i films, sempre dopo...

ma capisco la sua nevrosi, non è diversa dalla nostra.
non bisogna farne solo un fatto "temporale".


----------



## Tebe (23 Settembre 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> flapflap come se piovesse :carneval:


brava!


----------



## Tebe (23 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> per carità....
> nessuno qui vuole mancargli di rispetto...
> qui si vuole solo far capire che il passato è passato...
> è accaduto...ok..ma adesso che fai??
> ...



ecco...appunto.


----------



## Spider (23 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> per carità....
> nessuno qui vuole mancargli di rispetto...
> qui si vuole solo far capire che il passato è passato...
> è accaduto...ok..ma adesso che fai??
> ...


si ma sei lui a tempo debito avesse saputo...
di acqua poteva farne passare un altra.
questo infastidisce.. qualcuno.. sceglie per te cosa farti vivere.


----------



## Annuccia (23 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> indubbiamente è questo lo spirito giusto.
> per me i films, sempre dopo...
> 
> ma capisco la sua nevrosi, *non è diversa dalla nostra*.
> non bisogna farne solo un fatto "temporale".


senti spider....
vuoi paragonare una cazzata commessa da ragazzi..prima di sposarsi...
che una commessa sposati...consolidati e con figli???

guarda dovessi scegliere...preferirei essere stata tradita tempo fa e magari scoprirlo adesso...che essere stata imbrogliata per 3 mesi da uno stronzo che tornava a casa come se niente fosse..
per piacere spider...


----------



## Tebe (23 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> si ma sei lui a tempo debito avesse saputo...
> di acqua poteva farne passare un altra.
> questo infastidisce.. qualcuno.. sceglie per te cosa farti vivere.


hai ragione pure tu Spider, ma 

Lui ha scelto coscientemente e contro la volontà di lei, di vivere per 18 anni con il dubbio e avvelenare buona parte del tutto.





permettimi Spider ma mi sembra un pò sadico.


----------



## Spider (23 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> senti spider....
> vuoi paragonare una cazzata commessa da ragazzi..prima di sposarsi...
> che una commessa sposati...consolidati e con figli???
> 
> ...


non si tratta di una classifica, nè di paragoni...
ognuno ha il suo personale dolore, la sua strada.
Il tempo dell'immamoramento è più fragile, più assoluto,.
ti stai "fidanzando", progetti una vita futura...
dei figli che ancora non hai,
ci sono tutti i sogni lì... e quando arriva la "stanca", e in quei ricordi che vai a cercare le risorse...
sapere di essere stato tradito proprio in quella fase.. non aiuta di certo.


----------



## Annuccia (23 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> si ma sei lui a tempo debito avesse saputo...
> di acqua poteva farne passare un altra.
> questo infastidisce.. qualcuno.. sceglie per te cosa farti vivere.



ma riparlarne e pensarci dopo anni.....
tante cose accadono sotto i nostri occhi e nn ce ne accorgiamo..tante cose vengono dette e non dette e tante cose se venissero dette a tempo debito cambierebbero il corso delle cose addirittura della storia intera....
è la vita spider...


----------



## Spider (23 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma riparlarne e pensarci dopo anni.....
> tante cose accadono sotto i nostri occhi e nn ce ne accorgiamo..tante cose vengono dette e non dette e tante cose se venissero dette a tempo debito cambierebbero il corso delle cose addirittura della storia intera....
> è la vita spider...


appunto... lui poteva non stare con lei.. e la sua vita sarebbe stata diversa..
lei non gli ha permesso questo.
lo ha fregato.


----------



## Salomè (23 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> si ma sei lui a tempo debito avesse saputo...
> di acqua poteva farne passare un altra.
> questo infastidisce.. qualcuno.. sceglie per te cosa farti vivere.


Ok, e il fastidio è legittimo ed è comprensibile che ci sia.
Poi uno ci pensa su per un tempo ragionevole e magari avrà un milione di buoni motivi per non mandare in vacca un matrimonio,no?
Buoni motivi che derivano anche da parole e fatti di tua moglie.
E' una questione di fasi...lui può fossilizzarsi su questa situazione per anni e non per certo troverà una risposta o una giustificazione per lui plausibile. ma gli basterebbe guardarsi intorno, vedere com'è la sua vita adesso con lei.


----------



## Spider (23 Settembre 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> Ok, e il fastidio è legittimo ed è comprensibile che ci sia.
> Poi uno ci pensa su per un tempo ragionevole e magari avrà un milione di buoni motivi per non mandare in vacca un matrimonio,no?
> Buoni motivi che derivano anche da parole e fatti di tua moglie.
> E' una questione di fasi...lui può fossilizzarsi su questa situazione per anni e non per certo troverà una risposta o una giustificazione per lui plausibile. ma gli basterebbe guardarsi intorno, vedere com'è la sua vita adesso con lei.


e se questa vita non fosse giustficabile?
per assurdo; non mi basta che sto bene, che sono in grana, che ora sei fedele, che sei ancora piacente, che ho due figli e una bella casa.
volevo di più, voglio di più... la mia essenza, una verità che mi è stata negata.
magari sceglievo di fare l'antropologo in nuova guinea...


----------



## Annuccia (23 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> non si tratta di una classifica, nè di paragoni...
> ognuno ha il suo personale dolore, la sua strada.
> Il tempo *dell'immamoramento è più fragile*, più assoluto,.
> ti stai "fidanzando", progetti una vita futura...
> ...



ecco...
fragile appunto...
da definire...
una sbandata anche due ci possono stare...
e poi la scelta....
e poi la tua vita con lui...

anzi...
alcune persone sai temopno l'elemento di paragone...
io no...
perchè se ha solo me...sceglie me...ma se ha me e nella testa altre...sceglie meglio...
quando conobbi mio marito era circondato da donne...
il casanova dei miei coglioni lo chiamavo...
lui "si preoccupava"perchè io non fossi gelosa...
per quelle frequentazioni femminee...
beh tra tante scegli di stare con me no...
mi basta...

con quella li è stato diverso...
il nostro rapporto era ormai o almeno credevo consolidato..
certo lungi da me pensare di essere immuni ai bombardamenti pur avendo costruito un bunker a regola d'arte...
ma si è lasciato trascinare in una adolescenziale storia da quattro soldi aggiungo(testimoni mail da asilo nido)
facendo soffrire una persona che lo capiva in tutto e per tutto persino nelle sue debolezze...

non è òa stessa cosa...
non è una classifica certo ad ognuno il suo.

ma qul dolore potrebbe essere lenito piu velocemente dal"nostro"..o almeno parlo del mio...
perchè è una cosa gia morta ...che morta dovrebbe restare a meno che tu non la porti in vita
e siamo sempre la....


----------



## Annuccia (23 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> appunto... lui poteva non stare con lei.. e la sua vita sarebbe stata diversa..
> lei non gli ha permesso questo.
> *lo ha fregato*.


una donna frega un uomo in modo molto diverso e senza dubbio piu subdolo di questo....


ma sei arrabbiato spider???


----------



## Spider (23 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> una donna frega un uomo in modo molto diverso e senza dubbio piu subdolo di questo....
> 
> 
> ma sei arrabbiato spider???


con te mai Annuccia, come potrei?
ti adoro...
però con il mondo parecchio...lo ammetto.


----------



## Annuccia (23 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> con te mai, Annuccia, come potrei?
> ti adoro...
> però con il mondo parecchio...lo ammetto.



che ti ha fatto il mondo???
il mondo intero non può farti del male...
qualche elemento di questo mondo si...due tre...anche 10...
levati dalle palle quei 3 4 10....se vuoi ti presto il mitra...

anche io spesso cel'ho con qualcuno spider...è legittimo...
ma devi almeno avere i tuoi validi motivi per sparargli no??(riferimento alla storia in questino)
se i motivi non sono poi così importanti...perchè sprecare pallottole...


----------



## Spider (23 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> che ti ha fatto il mondo???
> il mondo intero non può farti del male...
> qualche elemento di questo mondo si...due tre...anche 10...
> levati dalle palle quei 3 4 10....se vuoi ti presto il mitra...
> ...


va bene sono incazzato... ma non vorrei sembrare "l'incazzato" del forum...
ho già detto che sono con voi, quest'uomo sbaglia mi ripeto, dovrebbe lasciar correre, un episodio lontano, viviti la vita, specialmente se ora è appagante.
Resta che non tutti la pensano così.
per ipotesi, se invece di un tradimento... tantissimo tempo fa ti avessero soffiato letteralmente un lavoro importante, e tu scoprissi solo ora tutto questo, come la prenderesti?
un lavoro una professione, che in base alle tue scelte... ti avrevbbe cambiato la vita.


----------



## Annuccia (23 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> va bene sono incazzato... ma non vorrei sembrare "l'incazzato" del forum...
> ho già detto che sono con voi, quest'uomo sbaglia mi ripeto, dovrebbe lasciar correre, un episodio lontano, viviti la vita, specialmente se ora è appagante.
> Resta che non tutti la pensano così.
> per ipotesi, se invece di un tradimento... tantissimo tempo fa ti avessero soffiato letteralmente un lavoro importante, e tu scoprissi solo ora tutto questo, come la prenderesti?
> un lavoro una professione, che in base alle tue scelte... ti avrevbbe cambiato la vita.



stai pure incazzato spider...nessuno vuole dirti nulla...
ognuno ha diritto di vivere il prorpio dolore come vuole o come altrimenti non potrebbe fare...
è chiaro che io e altri(a parte stermy)
cerchiamo invece di abbatterti ancor di più di incoraggiarti ad andare avanti...


se vuoi sparo anche a te e ci togliamo il pensiero...


----------



## Spider (23 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> stai pure incazzato spider...nessuno vuole dirti nulla...
> ognuno ha diritto di vivere il prorpio dolore come vuole o come altrimenti non potrebbe fare...
> è chiaro che io e altri(a parte stermy)
> cerchiamo invece di abbatterti ancor di più di incoraggiarti ad andare avanti...
> ...


..non cerco la ragione.. e capisco quello che dici..
la finisco lì... non infierisco oltre.
anzi gli è andata pure bene che non ha corna fresche, fresche...

se vuoi, ragiono così:
facciamoci coraggio insieme... la vita è dura.

Annuccia stammi sempre vicino... veramente.


----------



## Annuccia (23 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..non cerco la ragione.. e capisco quello che dici..
> la finisco lì... non infierisco oltre.
> anzi gli è andata pure bene che non ha corna fresche, fresche...
> 
> ...


si dobbiamo stare
vicini vicini....

ehm...
spider





togli la mano dal sedere però eh??...non approfittare




:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> e se questa vita non fosse giustficabile?
> per assurdo; non mi basta che sto bene, che sono in grana, che ora sei fedele, che sei ancora piacente, che ho due figli e una bella casa.
> volevo di più, voglio di più... la mia essenza, una verità che mi è stata negata.
> magari sceglievo di fare l'antropologo in nuova guinea...


 e s e camminado un automibile ti avesse investito.

coi se tesoro non vai da nessuna parte.


cacciati nel presente, il problema è che il presente in relazione con lei ti fa schifo perchè non sai che verità ci sia stata.

e allora cacciati nel prensente, è quello che cerco di fare io-

dove ci sei tu, tu, e tu.

i tuoi bisogni, i diesideri, le tue relazioni e cammini cerso un futuro, dove a questo punto anche lei si dovrò chiedere se ci sarà ancora oppure no.

ma se non VIVI, ORA e ADESSO! tu chi cazzo sei stato e cosa è stata sta roba qua, NON LO SAPRAI MAI.

e se ti seguirà, bene, diversamente tu intanto avrai vissuto, e le cose comunque si muoveranno in una direzione o nell altra.
mi credi un pezzetino:amici:?

io parlo a te per parlare anche a me stssa.


----------



## Annuccia (23 Settembre 2012)

caro utente scusa...
aperte le cose dette e ridette...
intitoli il tuo 3d..tradimento passato..MATTONE n1
scusa...
a parte il mattone..
perchè n1....??
dicendo così sveli la tua ossessione che dopo questo ne dovranno seguire altri...
non è detto sai??
che fai spii ogni sua mossa fino a quando non accade??
la tormenti con domande e interrogatori che credimi altro non faranno che allontanarla da te...
 giusto per non essere imbrogliato di nuovo?
e se non accade?

avrai solo sprecato del tempo prezioso...tempo che non ti restituirà mai nessuno
ti parla una che ne ha sprecato e ancora ineffetti ogni tanto(shhhhhhhhhh non lo dire a nessuno)continua a farlo...
con fisime e paranoie che fanno solo male alla salute..


saio le persone sbagliano...
io ho un campione a casa...
però continuare a cercare di estirpargli verità parole....... parlare e riparlare delle stesse cose...rinfacciare...litigare sempre per le stesse cose...
peggiora solo le cose...


----------



## Spider (23 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> caro utente scusa...
> aperte le cose dette e ridette...
> intitoli il tuo 3d..tradimento passato..MATTONE n1
> scusa...
> ...


Annuccia, quanto c'hai ragione,
hai capito che recriminare, interrogarsi non porta da nessuna parte:
o meglio a noi cornuti da qualche parte ci porterebbe, solo è chiaro che distrugge l'armonia del matrimonio.
allora alla fine, tacitamente rinunci a chiedere, ad interrogarti... sai che sarà solo un disastro..
però le domande restano e le domande senza risposta pure,però la forza di trovare risposte in te  non riesci a trovarla, e niente giustifica.
 e non capisci neanche più che risposta vorresti.. tutte sono sbagliate, tutte sono giuste.
bisognere esere dei grandisssimi saggi.. che tutte le risposte hanno.


----------



## Spider (23 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e s e camminado un automibile ti avesse investito.
> 
> coi se tesoro non vai da nessuna parte.
> 
> ...



sai che il tuo discorso non mi è proprio chiaro?
scusa , mi sfugge..
mi seguirà... per cosa? cosa vivo o mi fai vivere?
veramente ti chiedo.

se un automobile mi avesse investito,
la chiamero fatalità.
se domani avrò un cancro,
la chiamerò destino.
se consapevolmente qualcuno mi tradisce,
la chiamerò destino, fatalità...ma dammi la forza per combattere e decidere


----------



## Annuccia (23 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Annuccia, quanto c'hai ragione,
> hai capito che recriminare, interrogarsi non porta da nessuna parte:
> o meglio a noi cornuti da qualche parte ci porterebbe, solo è chiaro che distrugge l'armonia del matrimonio.
> allora alla fine, tacitamente rinunci a chiedere, ad interrogarti... sa che sarà solo un disastro..
> ...



spider
parlo per me ok?
io le mie risposte le ho avute..
tra noi è stato detto e dibattuto tutto...anche troppo...
è stat una sbandata..un qualcosa di diverso e per quanto mi dolga dirlo bello che lo ha portato a fare quel che ha fatto...
si è ravveduto ancor prima che me ne accorgessi ma lei non mollava e ha preso tempo continuando certo a frequentarla..perchè naturalmente mica gli dispiaceva...
(letto da mail di lei)
credeva che tutto iniziasse e finisse senza stragi...una debolezza unica e sola(a quanto dice lui)che ha provato...
un volere provare forse qualcosa con un'altra...
beh l'ho vista come la messa alla prova di un rapporto...

è stato stronzo...fetente e egoista...

la mia non è stata una rinuncia a chiedere...
ho chiesto...mi è stato risposto fin troppo...

potrei continuare a chiedermi come mai non abbia pensato a me in quei momenti...o nel momento in cui stava per iniziare un qualcosa tra loro...
potrei chiedermi come mai ha permesso che accadesse e continuasse..

perchè è uno stronzo...


no?...

e poi scusa sapere il perchè dei perchè...cosa cambia...?

le cose accadono...
pure a me domani potrebbe...chi lo esclude?

adesso lo stronzo si è reso conto...
abbiamo ricominciato...

se accade di nuovo certo scavo la fossa accanto al cipresso di tebe



ma se....


ci sono giornate spider che piglia anche a me questo senso di sconforto....
una rabbia che vrucia dentro....e mi tengo alla larga da lui...
in quei momenti non lo voglio tra i piedi..non posso guardalo nemmeno...
lo ucciderei se potessi

ma poi mi guardo intorno e tutto sommato mi dico che la mia vita poi tanto schifo non fa...
una bella casa una splendida figlia uno stronzo che mi ama
che cmq mi ravviva le giornate che mi fa ridere...
che c'è....

e che da lontano quando si accorge che qualcosa non va mi guarda triste...
in quei momenti facciamo silenzio e ci aspettiamo...o meglio lui aspetta me...che torni dopo essere stata risucchiata anche per pochi minuto dal vortice dei ricordi...di quel ricordo...

e poi torno e sono cazzi suoi:mrgreen:


scherzo...

scelgo la starda dell'ironia...del coraggio..del positivo....
perchè l'altra fa schifo...


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (28 Settembre 2012)

gavufi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> sono nuovo qui.
> espongo a voi tutti la mia storia, anche se non ho proprio il dono della sintesi:
> Siamo sposati da 9 anni e siamo stati fidanzati prima del matrimonio per altri 11 anni, in fondo con qualche alto e basso, un amore mai interrotto che si è sempre evoluto, anche nelle avversità, e si è da sempre basato (almeno credevo) sulla fiducia e sul rispetto reciproco.
> ...


Ciao,
non devi guardare solo i lati negativi,
guarda le cose positive, sono 18 anni che la tua donna non ti tradisce, e ti ha tradito una volta sola, secoli fa, quando neanche eravate sposati. 
18 anni che non ti tradisce, capisci quanti sono? la maggior parte degli amici di cui parli che 18 anni fa non ti hanno invidiato, ora vorrebbero essere nei tuoi panni e firmerebbero per una donna così.

secondariamente, se lei te lo avesse detto subito e tu avendo la possibilità di scegliere magari la avessi mollata?
pensa che rischio hai corso, di perdere la mamma dei tuoi figli e la persona con cui ha condiviso la tua vita e che non ti avrebbe mai più tradito. per fortuna non ti ha detto niente, in questo caso è stata la scelta migliore. 

per ultimo, forse è stato quel tradimento che poi l'ha portata ad essere una brava moglie. 

tua moglie è così in virtù di come ha vissuto, e quel tradimento fa parte del suo bagaglio. e se poi è diventata la donna che tu hai deciso di sposare, quello faceva già parte di lei e aveva contribuito a formarla. 

non ci pensare più, non chiederle più niente, vai a dormire e domani svegliati con la testa libera da pensieri, falla stare bene e rendila felice perchè è la persona che ti ha sposato e non deve pagare per un errore di 18 anni fa al quale ha già rimediato negli anni seguenti


----------



## Tebina (28 Settembre 2012)

точтовыхотитеу;1007447 ha detto:
			
		

> Ciao,
> non devi guardare solo i lati negativi,
> guarda le cose positive, sono 18 anni che la tua donna non ti tradisce, e ti ha tradito una volta sola, secoli fa, quando neanche eravate sposati.
> 18 anni che non ti tradisce, capisci quanti sono? la maggior parte degli amici di cui parli che 18 anni fa non ti hanno invidiato, ora vorrebbero essere nei tuoi panni e firmerebbero per una donna così.
> ...


Che bel post che hai scritto.
Quoto tutto


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2012)

точтовыхотитеу;1007447 ha detto:
			
		

> Ciao,
> non devi guardare solo i lati negativi,
> guarda le cose positive, sono 18 anni che la tua donna non ti tradisce, e ti ha tradito una volta sola, secoli fa, quando neanche eravate sposati.
> 18 anni che non ti tradisce, capisci quanti sono? la maggior parte degli amici di cui parli che 18 anni fa non ti hanno invidiato, ora vorrebbero essere nei tuoi panni e firmerebbero per una donna così.
> ...



Bellissime parole a cui mi associo.


----------



## Annuccia (28 Settembre 2012)

точтовыхотитеу;1007447 ha detto:
			
		

> Ciao,
> non devi guardare solo i lati negativi,
> guarda le cose positive, sono 18 anni che la tua donna non ti tradisce, e ti ha tradito una volta sola, secoli fa, quando neanche eravate sposati.
> 18 anni che non ti tradisce, capisci quanti sono? la maggior parte degli amici di cui parli che 18 anni fa non ti hanno invidiato, ora vorrebbero essere nei tuoi panni e firmerebbero per una donna così.
> ...


Quoto tutto soprattutto il neretto e se posso approvo


----------



## Diletta (29 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> non si tratta di una classifica, nè di paragoni...
> ognuno ha il suo personale dolore, la sua strada.
> Il tempo dell'immamoramento è più fragile, più assoluto,.
> ti stai "fidanzando", progetti una vita futura...
> ...




Ecco Spider, ho evidenziato quel breve passaggio perché è cruciale anche per me.
Quello è un periodo troppo bello e importante per essere macchiato da elementi spiacevoli e il fatto che siano passati tanti anni non diminuisce di molto l'effetto che ha sul tradito (purtroppo).
Hai ragione: sono soprattutto quei ricordi che vai a ricercare quando sei sposato da tempo e dovrebbero essere ricordi piacevoli, carichi di nostalgia positiva.
Scoprire invece che ci sono stati degli altarini ti lascia l'amaro in bocca...
Che perà bisogna giocoforza superare, come per tutte le cose della vita.


----------



## Diletta (29 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ecco...
> fragile appunto...
> da definire...
> una sbandata anche due ci possono stare...
> ...



Annuccia, sull'evidenziato ti chiedo:
ok, tuo marito era il casanova della situazione e tu lo sapevi, ma lui ti tradiva mentre eravate insieme come coppia prima di sposarvi o no?
Perché vedi, questo cambia le carte in tavola e fa la differenza...


----------



## Annuccia (29 Settembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Annuccia, sull'evidenziato ti chiedo:
> ok, tuo marito era il casanova della situazione e tu lo sapevi, ma lui ti tradiva mentre eravate insieme come coppia prima di sposarvi o no?
> Perché vedi, questo cambia le carte in tavola e fa la differenza...



da fidanzati ho il dubbio...all'inizio specialmente.... ma all'inizio mica era amore plateale quindi chissenefotte...

dopo no...

in passato (quando ancora non statva con me)si è divertito parecchio....
ecco perchè lo chiamavo casanova...


----------



## Annuccia (29 Settembre 2012)

*diletta*

scusa diletta..ho risposto alla tua domanda...
ma poianche se a scoppio ritardato...mi sono chiesta perchè mi avessi fatto quella domanda..ho riletto il mio post...nel dubbio..
beh io non ho detto che lui mi tradiva...
lui era come dire circondato da belle ragazze...telefonate smms...polleggiava...
ma essendo i primissimi tempi e accorgendomi anche che lo faceva un po apposta...
mica ero gelosa...


lo conoscevo da appena 3 o 4 mesi...

cmq quel post
era in riferimento all'importanza di un tradimento subito anni e anni fa...da fidanzati ad uno fresco fresco da sposati...

non alle mie esperienza....
qui le mie corna non c'entrano ok?
me le tirate sempre fuori...vi piacciono così tanto.-...?


----------



## Diletta (29 Settembre 2012)

gavufi ha detto:


> Ragazzi molti di voi penseranno che sono un pirla, ho accanto una persona in fondo pentita, i tradimenti prima del matrimonio sono cazzate, che è una volta sola ecc. ecc.
> Ma a questo punto inizia il mio calvario psicologico..per i primi gg distruzione vecchie foto e lettere e ricordi vari..ne rinasce un'intesa sessuale da ragazzini..la amo nuovamente tutti i taboo sono venuti meno ma con una amara consapevolezza che sale come la marea a ondate inaspettate...
> dove cazzo sarei stato se me lo avesse detto o subito o quantomeno prima del matrimonio, che vita avrei avuto! sto vivendo la vita di un'altro probabilmente avevo il diritto di voltare pagina, di sbagliare sicuro come lo stesso diritto ha avuto ma ha esercitato solo lei. se lo stronzo avesse detto si dove sarei io? cazzo quante occasioni perse e rifiutate per fedeltà! in fondo sono sempre stato un solitario sempre uno spirito libero, fedele si ma con enorme sofferenza, non sono una persona legata alla famiglia ci sto stretto i miei ideali si sono levigati per questo amore costruito sulla sabbia del tradimento.. il buco della clessidra è arrivato. la veritá viene sempre a galla è solo questione di tempo. la merda viene a galla. tutto quello che sono potevo non esserlo. non mi sarei accontentato e adagiato.
> La vivo male, molte volte la tratto con palese rabbia, le parlo ogni giorno di sta cosa richiedendo sempre conferme, la ferita è aperta cazzo, e gli amici sanno tutto...solo che sono amici di entrambi.....alcuni sono stati anche miei testimoni di nozze...a parte che ho continuato a essere amico di lui in quegli anni pensando tiè scopatele tutte la mia non l'hai avuta e non l'avrai mai!!! me cojoni! una delusione completa e totale!
> ...



No, non lo penso proprio che tu sia un pirla, anche perché mi è successa la stessa cosa, benché a mio avviso più pesante.
Tu hai scoperto un tradimento storico, io una miriade: anni e anni di libertinaggio pre-matrimoniale confessati in epoca matrimoniale.
E' una brutta storia. Mi sto rivedendo in te pienamente. 
Mi dici quanto tempo è passato dalla confessione?
Tutto vero quello che hai espresso:la delusione, la perdita della fiducia, la rabbia, i rimuginamenti vari...tutto da copione.
Lei che ha scelto anche per te, quindi un raggiro, un imbroglio.
 E lei che non riconosci più come la compagna che hai scelto e il dubbio di aver fatto un grossolano errore di valutazione.
Se vuoi scrivermi in privato posso darti il mio modesto contributo...per ora ti invito a non far prevalere l'emotività sulla ragione perché è quest'ultima che potrà salvarti, mentre le emozioni remeranno contro.
Ti aspetto...


----------



## Diletta (29 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa diletta..ho risposto alla tua domanda...
> ma poianche se a scoppio ritardato...mi sono chiesta perchè mi avessi fatto quella domanda..ho riletto il mio post...nel dubbio..
> beh io non ho detto che lui mi tradiva...
> lui era come dire circondato da belle ragazze...telefonate smms...polleggiava...
> ...



No, Annuccia, tu non c'entri in questa storia, ognuno si lucidi le corna sue qui dentro!!
Te lo chiedevo perché, giustamente tra l'altro, invitavi l'autore del 3d a ridimensionare l'accaduto visto che si tratta di roba da fidanzati e avevi citato il tuo esempio di come era tuo marito quando l'hai conosciuto. 
Si poteva quindi dedurre che anche il tuo avesse divagato quando eravate insieme...
Sono d'accordo con te e con altri che cercano di fargli capire che ciò che conta davvero è quanto avvenuto in tanti anni di matrimonio e che quindi l'episodio scabroso vada contestualizzato e messo nel posto giusto.
Ma io so di cosa si parla e so cosa prova l'autore...


----------



## Diletta (29 Settembre 2012)

*Annuccia*

scusa, avevo dimenticato di dirti che hai ragionissima a dire che:

l'elemento di paragone non va temuto, ANZI

va visto come un elemento in più che ci fa capire come chi ha scelto NOI abbia scelto in modo consapevole e con più certezza.
In pratica...abbiamo vinto su tutte! 
Se la vogliamo mettere così, terra terra...!!
Sei d'accordo no?
:mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (29 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> spider
> parlo per me ok?
> io le mie risposte le ho avute..
> tra noi è stato detto e dibattuto tutto...anche troppo...
> ...




Cara Annuccia, questo mi era sfuggito, ma ci tenevo a dirti che sei una donna FANTASTICA, e io voglio prenderti come esempio per me, come un faro.
E davvero: beato colui che sta al tuo fianco!!
Spero che lo sappia!! :up:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Novembre 2012)

*perchè blandire una verità dura e scomoda?*



Tebe ha detto:


> ma non è solo il delirio degli amici che ti prendono in giro, è proprio tutto quello che ha scritto.
> Una secchiata di veleno proprio, pure la schizofrenia ha tirato fuori per rafforzare la tesi di quanto merda è questa donna.
> 
> Maddai...


non c'è alcun veleno, si tratta di dare una spiegazione razionale ad una vicenda intrisa di forti emotività. Che ragionamenti sono la moglie ha provato ed ha scelto. Che stiamo provando   capi di abbigliamento per poi decidere cosa comprare? Si devono provare gli uomini, in senso sessuale per poi decidere? Di che cosa stiamo parlando? Che giustificazione può avere una donna che si comporta in questo modo? Questa donna ha tradito, beata lei non si salta su un c***o e poi su un altro per decidere quale prendere. Tra l'altro lei non ha deciso niente quello furbamente se l'è sbattua alla grande raggiungendo il suo obbiettivo e amen, l'ha praticamente rimandata dal suo cornutissimo ( poveretto) marito. Questi sono i fatti come raccontati e non mi pare che ci siano altre dissertazioni parafilosofiche da fare: il marito o si tiene le corna a la manda affanculo per come si fa in questi casi.


----------



## Valeniente (18 Novembre 2012)

*uomo/donna*

Sareste cosi drastici se ad aver tradito vent'anni fa, da fidanzati, una sola volta, fosse stato un uomo?
r
In molti giudizi c'è  troppo maschilismo. Orgoglio ferito e giudizio degli altri incidono troppo.

Prendendo per buono sia successo tutto anni e anni fa, una sola volta, ad un uomo sarebbe perdonato facilmente.

Se lui ne fa un dramma, più per orgoglio e paragone che per amore, cosa dovrebbe fare chi viene tradito, ripetutamente e lo scopre dopo anni di bugie e negazione dell'ovvio?


----------



## Tebe (18 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non c'è alcun veleno, si tratta di dare una spiegazione razionale ad una vicenda intrisa di forti emotività. Che ragionamenti sono la moglie ha provato ed ha scelto. Che stiamo provando   capi di abbigliamento per poi decidere cosa comprare? Si devono provare gli uomini, in senso sessuale per poi decidere? Di che cosa stiamo parlando? Che giustificazione può avere una donna che si comporta in questo modo? Questa donna ha tradito, beata lei non si salta su un c***o e poi su un altro per decidere quale prendere. Tra l'altro lei non ha deciso niente quello furbamente se l'è sbattua alla grande raggiungendo il suo obbiettivo e amen, l'ha praticamente rimandata dal suo cornutissimo ( poveretto) marito. Questi sono i fatti come raccontati e non mi pare che ci siano altre dissertazioni parafilosofiche da fare: il marito o si tiene le corna a la manda affanculo per come si fa in questi casi.


Ah. Ok. Era una spiegazione razionale. Razionale?
E si. ha scritto razionale.
Sei sicura tebe? Tutta quella secchiata di veleno da rosicamento era razionale? Anche il trono da cui punta il ditino (o è il pipino? non vedo da qui) lo è?
Ma si certo, l'ha scritto, è così convinto.
D'accordo. Che si fa?
Come si fa sempre in questi casi quando ci si confronta con persone razionali in questo modo.
Cioè?
Gli si da ragione e si saluta educatamente.



ciao


----------



## JON (18 Novembre 2012)

gavufi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> sono nuovo qui.
> espongo a voi tutti la mia storia, anche se non ho proprio il dono della sintesi:
> Siamo sposati da 9 anni e siamo stati fidanzati prima del matrimonio per altri 11 anni, in fondo con qualche alto e basso, un amore mai interrotto che si è sempre evoluto, anche nelle avversità, e si è da sempre basato (almeno credevo) sulla fiducia e sul rispetto reciproco.
> ...


Tua moglie è una persona saggia, o meglio lo è stata. Considerando il periodo storico in cui si sono verificati i fatti, la sua gioventù, ha fatto una scelta di saggezza è maturità, scegliendo te.

Ancora oggi ti dimostra la sua maturità nelle confessioni che ti concede.

Mi piace molto la tua visione storica ed analitica dei fatti e del loro susseguirsi. Ti manca solo un tassello, anzi non ti serve, dal momento che non puoi pretendere la fedeltà assoluta, e di pensiero per giunta. Te lo dimostra il fatto che tu stesso hai avuto occasioni delle quali, sono certo, hai subito un certo coinvolgimento, pur avendovi rinunciato.

Per me tua moglie è una donna matura, ha scelto e ha perseguito la strada che riteneva giusta. Questo è un valore inconfutabile, pretendere da lei l'assoluta esclusività nei tuoi confronti sarebbe un valore effimero come lo è stato nel momento in cui certi pensieri la portavano a soppesare i sentimenti per lo sciupafemmine.

Forse ti senti profondamente ingannato, mentre ritieni anche di ricoprire un ruolo di ripiego e di mera garanzia. Per chi ti legge non è cosi, hai più di quanto potresti immaginare. Pensi davvero che se il tizio avesse detto si tu avresti avuto una vita migliore? E poi, migliore di cosa? Della famiglia perfetta che già hai?


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Novembre 2012)

gavufi ha detto:


> (...)
> Siamo sposati da 9 anni e siamo stati fidanzati prima del matrimonio per altri 11 anni, in fondo con qualche alto e basso, un amore mai interrotto (...) fiducia e sul rispetto reciproco.
> È essenziale fare una premessa: mia moglie da giovane era stata da sempre attratta e in qualche modo innamorata di un amico comune con poca voglia di impegnarsi sentimentalmente, *con il quale aveva avuto a più riprese delle storie senza sesso*, sempre prima della mia, sempre comunque interrotte da altre rivelatesi più durature, per il suo rifiuto totale di tradire la persona con cui stava. *Io ero stato il suo secondo e ultimo ragazzo con cui aveva fatto sesso*. Chiaramente sono stato sempre follemente e irrazionalmente geloso, e in special modo di questa persona, durante tutto il periodo del fidanzamento..lui ha sempre rappresentato il suo frutto proibito, il suo amore idealizzato e non consumato. (...) Avevo e ho sempre avuto il tarlo della gelosia, dicevo: nel periodo del matrimonio questo tarlo è stato quasi ucciso sia per l'amore che ci ha legato sia sopratutto per un suo sincero ravvicinamento alla religione. Ho aspettato paziente, l'ho sposata. l'ho sempre amata è stata paziente con me come io con lei. (...)
> *Io in fondo al cuore e senza quasi ragione divorato dall'atavico tarlo* sono arrivato a pensare stupidamente che questi momenti felici fossero figli di ricordi di sue avventure passate e che quindi lei certamente mi aveva tradito. Il *cervello geloso* ha le sue paure, i suoi percorsi intuitivi, le sue irrazionalità e mette sempre insieme tasselli cercando di delineare un quadro le cui pennellate sono fatte da battutine di amici, da frasi accennate, da occhiate di amiche durante certi discorsi. All'apice di questo brutto periodo, dopo una cena con vecchi amici in cui si ricordano i vecchi tempi e io percepisco i soliti messaggi subliminali di tradimento *diretti a me*, le dico dopo l'ennesimo litigio di avere il tarlo della gelosia (...) Dovevamo dirci tutta la verità (...) Mi dice che pensa e ama solo me e che è solo un problema di stress che rovina o beatifica i ns rapporti, di non avere scheletri nell'armadio..................tranne uno.
> ...



Ho letto il 3D stamattina presto, non ho voluto rispondere a botta calda perché non sarei stata troppo gentile. Ho letto anche le risposte, mi sono piaciute molto le cose dette da Salomé, Tebe, Tesla (grande); alcune di Annuccia, e Dammi il nome, Valeniente. Ho approvato ciò che potevo.

Io vedo che serpeggia nel forum, di tanto in tanto, qualcosa che mi dà veramente fastidio, ma veramente. Un concetto che definirlo trogloditico mi par poco. L'onta del maschio rispetto ad altri maschi. Il tradimento ridotto a umiliazione. Virilità supposta vilipesa. Io non ce la posso fare. La donna ridotta a tana. Tana come proprietà maschile, terreno, se possibile vergine, da vigilare, pisciarci intorno, metterci le torrette affinché nessun altro maschietto possa farci un giro. Tutto gira, per alcuni, intorno al cazzo e al suo diritto di essere l'unico. La donna il buco, la tana, e solo per lui. Tradimento non come sofferenza per le bugie, per la doppia vita (ma qui non ve n'è alcuna), per la trasparenza inquinata ma come onta del maschio. 

Capisco che in questo momento, di dolore assoluto esasperato notevolmente dalla tua gelosia che a definirla insana si farebbe un complimento, sarebbe bene che provassi a lenirti, a confortarti nel mio piccolo. Ma così non ce la faccio. Non su queste basi. Le cose che ho grassettato, mi paiono talmente gravi, talmente illeggibili, che mi parte l'embolo, seppur a distanza di ore. Le parti sottolineate, invece, dovrebbero farti riflettere su quello che è realmente avvenuto: la sua scelta, nonostante (sottolineo, nonostante) questo cancro di gelosia; le parti in blu la tua gelosia, appunto. Quella che corrode ogni cosa, quella che trasforma una relazione in una galera. E lei ti è rimasta accanto per 18 anni. 18. Io non avrei retto nemmeno per 6 mesi. 18 anni vs una sera di sesso col suo ideale di ragazzina. 

Ma il problema non pare essere veramente una questione di fiducia, rispetto, al limite delusione... Mi pare più atavico, primitivo (non sto facendo complimenti), più viscerale: già che hai dovuto ammettere che lo _ius primae noctis_ non lo hai avuto (ti sarebbe piaciuto, suppongo), ma almeno sei stato il secondo e ultimo, ce lo sei venuto anche a dire. Tanto da sbeffeggiare l'altro orango pretendente alla tana. Io sì, e tu no. Tiè. la *MIA* no. Tiè. Ah, che umiliazione sapere che non era così, e non era così da anni. Ah, che onta. Che bruciore la ferita. Virilità messa a confronto, risultata perdente, e sotto gli occhi di tutto il tuo mondo.
Ma quando vi evolvete? Quando da maschi vi trasformate in uomini o persone?

E a me riparte l'embolo. Ora, se io fossi per 5 minuti chi proprio non voglio essere, se fossi tua moglie e sapessi qual è davvero il nodo per te, ti tradirei. Adesso. Qui. Per due ragioni. Primo: affermare anche con i fatti qualcosa di elementare ma che a te sfugge: Io non sono solo tana, ed in ogni caso la tana è MIA. Secondo: per punire la tua _hybris_.

Mi ricompongo, bevo un thè verde.

Ma com'è possibile che non veda, non capisca che gli errori si fanno, che l'essere umano ne fa, e non è quello il punto? Il punto è cosa si fa, con quell'errore. Come si trasforma. Come si evolve. Con uno geloso come te, nemmeno io l'avrei confessato, il tradimento. E si capisce anche perché lei alla fine sia sbottata, come dice Tebe: Ebbasta! 

Il mio consiglio, dopo tante frustate, è quello di deporre, smontare la tua gelosia, ma seriamente; aprire le porte della galera. E vedere quello che c'è, che c'è sempre stato. Una donna che ti ama tanto, nonostante tutto e tutta la tua mortifera gelosia, che ha sbagliato una sola volta, per un tempo pari ad un battito di ciglia, che ti ha scelto ed è cresciuta con te. E senza storie parallele. Solo un battito di ciglia, da talmente tanto tempo che è caduto in prescrizione 100 volte. Io sarei orgoglioso, non del diritto che accampi sulla tana, ma di avere al fianco una che ti ama così, tanto da perderti.



Ps: in genere sono meno pesante, spero, ma sono tarantolata da un paio di giorni. Presto troverò l'antidoto, ma per ora sono così


----------



## Eretteo (18 Novembre 2012)

gavufi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> sono nuovo qui.
> ..........................
> scusate la logorrea ma ne avevo indubbiamente bisogno.


Uff,pensavo di essere prosopopesco io.......sintetizzando all'osso,tu son 20 anni che rompi le ovaie a tua moglie perche' sospetti d'essere stato fatto becco da una vita.
Dopo averle rotto le balle per i suddetti 4 lustri con le tue manie di persecuzione,scopri che nel Cambriano gliel'ha data una volta una.
Ed ora non solo le spacchi i maroni 100 volte piu' di prima,ma ti mangi le mani pensando che una volta,quando eri bello,ti tirava ancora l'uccello e non eri padre ma libero come un fringuello,avresti avuto 1000 troie da bucare ed invece non l'hai fatto,quindi tutto cio' che resta della tua vita e' una moglie che non ne puo' piu',fino al punto di dirti "Deciditi,trova una soluzione,ma basta massacrarmi i coglioni!",la prole sarebbe unicamente la palla ancorata al tuo scroto che t'impedisce di prendere il primo aereo sola andata per Cuba,e tu ti vedi gia' come un vecchio unicorno che si e' scopato solo una cavalla,e per di piu' una che si e' fatta montare un miliardo di volte da un rompicoglioni (tu) ed una volta da un fenomeno di borgata.
Scusa la franchezza,ma e' ora di farla finita.
Smettila di spaccare il cazzo e ricomincia a vivere serenamente accanto ad una donna che dovrebbe essere fatta santa,solo per il fatto di averti sopportato 20 anni 20.
E pensa piuttosto a dare tutto te stesso per portare la serenita' nella tua famiglia,sai che gioia ci dev'essere quando sei in vena di gonfiare le gonadi.
E se per te il mignolo di Triceratops che hai scoperto in una fossa del giardino e' una macchia imperdonabile come il peccato originale,togliti dai coglioni e vai a Cuba,cosi' te ne trombi 7.000 ed avrai pareggiato i conti col destino.
E non romperai piu' il cazzo a tua moglie ed alla tua prole.
E al forum.
E sarai felice.
O forse puoi essere felice e gia' cosi'?


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Novembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Uff,pensavo di essere prosopopesco io.......sintetizzando all'osso,tu son 20 anni che rompi le ovaie a tua moglie perche' sospetti d'essere stato fatto becco da una vita.
> Dopo averle rotto le balle per i suddetti 4 lustri con le tue manie di persecuzione,scopri che nel Cambriano gliel'ha data una volta una. (etc, etc, etc.)



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


quanno ce vo', ce vò!!! Smeraldato con le lacrime agli occhi


----------



## Eretteo (18 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> quanno ce vo', ce vò!!! Smeraldato con le lacrime agli occhi


Ti ringrazio.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Uff,pensavo di essere prosopopesco io.......sintetizzando all'osso,tu son 20 anni che rompi le ovaie a tua moglie perche' sospetti d'essere stato fatto becco da una vita.
> Dopo averle rotto le balle per i suddetti 4 lustri con le tue manie di persecuzione,scopri che nel Cambriano gliel'ha data una volta una.
> Ed ora non solo le spacchi i maroni 100 volte piu' di prima,ma ti mangi le mani pensando che una volta,quando eri bello,ti tirava ancora l'uccello e non eri padre ma libero come un fringuello,avresti avuto 1000 troie da bucare ed invece non l'hai fatto,quindi tutto cio' che resta della tua vita e' una moglie che non ne puo' piu',fino al punto di dirti "Deciditi,trova una soluzione,ma basta massacrarmi i coglioni!",la prole sarebbe unicamente la palla ancorata al tuo scroto che t'impedisce di prendere il primo aereo sola andata per Cuba,e tu ti vedi gia' come un vecchio unicorno che si e' scopato solo una cavalla,e per di piu' una che si e' fatta montare un miliardo di volte da un rompicoglioni (tu) ed una volta da un fenomeno di borgata.
> Scusa la franchezza,ma e' ora di farla finita.
> ...


Approvo e quoto con enfasi!


----------



## Tebe (19 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ho letto il 3D stamattina presto, non ho voluto rispondere a botta calda perché non sarei stata troppo gentile. Ho letto anche le risposte, mi sono piaciute molto le cose dette da Salomé, Tebe, Tesla (grande); alcune di Annuccia, e Dammi il nome, Valeniente. Ho approvato ciò che potevo.
> 
> Io vedo che serpeggia nel forum, di tanto in tanto, qualcosa che mi dà veramente fastidio, ma veramente. Un concetto che definirlo trogloditico mi par poco. L'onta del maschio rispetto ad altri maschi. Il tradimento ridotto a umiliazione. Virilità supposta vilipesa. Io non ce la posso fare. La donna ridotta a tana. Tana come proprietà maschile, terreno, se possibile vergine, da vigilare, pisciarci intorno, metterci le torrette affinché nessun altro maschietto possa farci un giro. Tutto gira, per alcuni, intorno al cazzo e al suo diritto di essere l'unico. La donna il buco, la tana, e solo per lui. Tradimento non come sofferenza per le bugie, per la doppia vita (ma qui non ve n'è alcuna), per la trasparenza inquinata ma come onta del maschio.
> 
> ...




quoto ogni tua parola.
E non sei stata pesante, per nulla.

Non posso ancora approvarti, maledizione


----------



## Valeniente (19 Novembre 2012)

*bendetto*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ho letto il 3D stamattina presto, non ho voluto rispondere a botta calda perché non sarei stata troppo gentile. Ho letto anche le risposte, mi sono piaciute molto le cose dette da Salomé, Tebe, Tesla (grande); alcune di Annuccia, e Dammi il nome, Valeniente. Ho approvato ciò che potevo.
> 
> Io vedo che serpeggia nel forum, di tanto in tanto, qualcosa che mi dà veramente fastidio, ma veramente. Un concetto che definirlo trogloditico mi par poco. L'onta del maschio rispetto ad altri maschi. Il tradimento ridotto a umiliazione. Virilità supposta vilipesa. Io non ce la posso fare. La donna ridotta a tana. Tana come proprietà maschile, terreno, se possibile vergine, da vigilare, pisciarci intorno, metterci le torrette affinché nessun altro maschietto possa farci un giro. Tutto gira, per alcuni, intorno al cazzo e al suo diritto di essere l'unico. La donna il buco, la tana, e solo per lui. Tradimento non come sofferenza per le bugie, per la doppia vita (ma qui non ve n'è alcuna), per la trasparenza inquinata ma come onta del maschio.
> 
> ...




Sei stata chiarissima e concordo su tutto. Il suo è solo orgoglio ferito, maschilismo ed egoismo puro.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ho letto il 3D stamattina presto, non ho voluto rispondere a botta calda perché non sarei stata troppo gentile. Ho letto anche le risposte, mi sono piaciute molto le cose dette da Salomé, Tebe, Tesla (grande); alcune di Annuccia, e Dammi il nome, Valeniente. Ho approvato ciò che potevo.
> 
> Io vedo che serpeggia nel forum, di tanto in tanto, qualcosa che mi dà veramente fastidio, ma veramente. Un concetto che definirlo trogloditico mi par poco. L'onta del maschio rispetto ad altri maschi. Il tradimento ridotto a umiliazione. Virilità supposta vilipesa. Io non ce la posso fare. La donna ridotta a tana. Tana come proprietà maschile, terreno, se possibile vergine, da vigilare, pisciarci intorno, metterci le torrette affinché nessun altro maschietto possa farci un giro. Tutto gira, per alcuni, intorno al cazzo e al suo diritto di essere l'unico. La donna il buco, la tana, e solo per lui. Tradimento non come sofferenza per le bugie, per la doppia vita (ma qui non ve n'è alcuna), per la trasparenza inquinata ma come onta del maschio.
> 
> ...


Che bello leggerti, chiara precisa, perfetta.

Peccato però, siamo in un forum, siamo dove ci si può esprimere nella maniera giusta, per come si dovrebbe essere nella realtà, per come vorremmo essere nella realtà.

Ma la realtà è ben diversa, e ci sono distinzioni tra uomini e donne, molte distinzioni. 

L'uomo pensa che la tana della sua donna gli appartenga? concordo gli appartiene! per l'uomo è cosa sua, prima ora e sempre. E' sbagliato lo so, chi direbbe mai è giusto? 

Concordo con tutto quello che hai scritto nel forum, però nella realtà ci scontriamo con la nostra vera vita, che è quella che appartiene alla nostra natura, a quello che ci hanno insegnato, a quello che abbiamo imparato giusto o sbagliato che sia. La vita è realtà, un forum nella maniera in cui tu hai scritto un romanzo, giusto ma falso.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che bello leggerti, chiara precisa, perfetta.
> 
> Peccato però, siamo in un forum, siamo dove ci si può esprimere nella maniera giusta, per come si dovrebbe essere nella realtà, per come vorremmo essere nella realtà.
> 
> ...



Ti ringrazio, ma non volevo essere perfetta (tantomeno scrivere romanzi). Solo indignata. A me 'sta roba fa venire sangue al cervello, altro che chiarezza e perfezione. "per l'uomo è cosa sua"...intanto, per il maschio. E io direi (opinione personale) che se davvero sei così, tu abbia molta strada da fare. Tanti stadi da risalire evolvendo, come i pokemon. Che ti dico? Tratto anche con sospetto, TANTO sospetto, tutto quello che viene definito "nella nostra natura". Come l'espressione "per indole", che io aborro. Io per indole e natura sono mora, con gli occhi a mandorla, con le ossa sottili, disordinata. Il resto è un mix di conoscenza più o meno esperita, cultura, pensiero, letture, esperienza meditata, modificazione voluta, esempi luminosi incontrati, caso. A me i maschi non piacciono, ma conosco molti uomini che adoro, uno dei quali mio fratello. Che non la vede così, non l'ha vissuta così. E forse per indole l'avrebbe presa così, ma s'è evoluto. Ecco, gli uomini sono una cosa. I maschi meno, secondo me. E non vorrei averli al fianco. Ma sono opinioni, sai.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Novembre 2012)

Valeniente ha detto:


> Sei stata chiarissima e concordo su tutto. Il suo è *solo orgoglio ferito, maschilismo ed egoismo puro*.



Da punire    Superquoto e ti ringrazio


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio, ma non volevo essere perfetta (tantomeno scrivere romanzi). Solo indignata. A me 'sta roba fa venire sangue al cervello, altro che chiarezza e perfezione. "per l'uomo è cosa sua"...intanto, per il maschio. E io direi (opinione personale) che se davvero sei così, tu abbia molta strada da fare. Tanti stadi da risalire evolvendo, come i pokemon. Che ti dico? Tratto anche con sospetto, TANTO sospetto, tutto quello che viene definito "nella nostra natura". Come l'espressione "per indole", che io aborro. Io per indole e natura sono mora, con gli occhi a mandorla, con le ossa sottili, disordinata. Il resto è un mix di conoscenza più o meno esperita, cultura, pensiero, letture, esperienza meditata, modificazione voluta, esempi luminosi incontrati, caso. A me i maschi non piacciono, ma conosco molti uomini che adoro, uno dei quali mio fratello. Che non la vede così, non l'ha vissuta così. E forse per indole l'avrebbe presa così, ma s'è evoluto. Ecco, gli uomini sono una cosa. I maschi meno, secondo me. E non vorrei averli al fianco. Ma sono opinioni, sai.



Io di certo devo crescere, e non smetterò mai di crescere. E menomale.

Ma siamo alle solite, perchè se io prima ho scritto una cosa, e la ribadisco, non vuol dire che mi comporti come nella maniera sopra scritta, ma per non comportarmi come sopra scritto, ho dovuto patire le pene dell'inferno, e sono pene che ti segnano dentro ed in maniera indelebile, ciò ti servirà a capire il concetto di prima, un conto è scrivere cosa si ha dentro e cosa è giusto fare, Un conto è il fare appunto i conti con le cose sbagliate che ti hanno inculcato dentro, un'altro comportarti, e nel mio caso direi nella maniera più assoluta, che sono stato esemplare. E ciò mi rende orgoglioso di essere uscito da quel tunnel di idee sbagliate maschiliste, ma saranno sempre dentro di me ormai, spero mai usciranno nella loro essenza e nella realtà. Ma nella mia realtà sono riuscito a vincermi. Altro che pokemon.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Novembre 2012)

*Ultimo*

*​*Beh, certo che non so come sei! Parlo solo rispetto a quello che leggo. Intanto, avevo messo non a caso un bel dubitativo: 



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io *direi* (opinione personale) che *se* *davvero* sei così (...)


D'altronde, però, se scrivi:




Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma la realtà è ben diversa, e ci sono distinzioni tra uomini e donne, molte distinzioni.
> 
> L'uomo pensa che la tana della sua donna gli appartenga? *concordo gli appartiene*! *per l'uomo è cosa sua, prima ora e sempre*. E' sbagliato lo so, chi direbbe mai è giusto?


e poi però scrivi: 




Ultimo ha detto:


> se io prima ho scritto una cosa, e la ribadisco, non vuol dire che mi comporti come nella maniera sopra scritta


già qui mi confondo. Concordi nella prima frase, ma non ti comporti nella maniera sopra scritta nella seconda...

poi prosegui 



Ultimo ha detto:


> per non comportarmi come sopra scritto, ho dovuto patire le pene dell'inferno (...) Un conto è il *fare* appunto i *conti con le cose sbagliate che ti hanno inculcato dentro*, un'altro comportarti, e nel mio caso direi nella maniera più assoluta, che *sono stato esemplare*.


  e ancora:



Ultimo ha detto:


> nella mia realtà sono riuscito a *vincermi*


e allora mi viene in mente che forse: o non concordi (cioè la donna non è tana e la tana è la sua, non tua) o concordi per retaggio atavico ma ti sottometti, ti pieghi a un comportamento "più civile" ma che in fondo non senti del tutto tuo. Vivi tu una falsità, se è la seconda. Non sono io che scrivo i romanzi, sei tu che metti i panni del protagonista, con autocostrizione, dolore e fatica. 

Se ho capito il dissidio interno (se, *se*), io direi: liberati da queste zavorre. Perché *davvero* la donna non è tana e perché *davvero* la tana non è proprietà del maschio, e perché *davvero* sei cresciuto impastoiato in un mare di menzogne. Dal poco che so di te, questo processo di liberazione e scarico di zavorre potrebbe essere ostacolato dal tuo essere cattolico, ma qui non mi addentro, sia per non urtare la tua sensibilità, sia perché l'argomento sarebbe troppo spinoso. Ma che il cattolicesimo sia maschilista e ostacoli il libero arbitrio, questo non si può negare se non arrampicandosi sugli specchi.



Ultimo ha detto:


> E ciò mi rende orgoglioso di essere uscito da quel tunnel di idee sbagliate maschiliste (..., sic?) Altro che pokemon.


Ecco, questo mi piace. Spero tanto che sia vero. Anche perché, alla fine della giostra, saresti d'accordo con me, che è spesso cosa buona e giusta


----------



## Zeeva (19 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che bello leggerti, chiara precisa, perfetta.
> 
> Peccato però, siamo in un forum, siamo dove ci si può esprimere nella maniera giusta, per come si dovrebbe essere nella realtà, per come vorremmo essere nella realtà.
> 
> ...


Non è giusto, ma 
PER QUANTO MI RIGUARDA può essere comprensibile ed anche accettabile

A CONDIZIONE CHE

tu porti a me lo stesso rispetto che io porto te, anche comprendendo e rispettando questa tua mentalità.

Mica però che la mia tana è tua-solotua-sempretua e tu il pisello lo dispensi in giro come ti pare (che PER ME non è limitato al discorso tana-pisello: lo riduco a questo così capisci meglio)

(P.s.: non do del tu a Claudio...parlo direttamente al mio bigotto-quando-gli-fa-comodo)

[poi, magari, per coloro che sono scampati ai miei interventi dell'anno scorso, racconto quanto fosse geloso+incoerente+falso+ecc il mio lui...che gavufi qui è uno di larghe vedute, al confronto]


----------



## Ultimo (19 Novembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> *​*Beh, certo che non so come sei! Parlo solo rispetto a quello che leggo. Intanto, avevo messo non a caso un bel dubitativo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AnnaBlume, ma io sono d'accordo con quello che hai scritto originariamente. l'ho pure scritto. 

Il resto che io ho scritto e tu giustamente trovi contraddittorio, è appunto la differenza che ci sta tra lo scrivere in un forum e darti la spiegazione di quello che può provare un uomo, in questo caso  colui a cui tu hai indirizzato il messaggio,

Credo e spero che, tutti quegli uomini con dentro se stessi le loro convinzioni ataviche, ( possesso tana etc) stiano qua anche per capire metabolizzare il tuo concetto che per me è giusto, giustissimo, ma che di fondo a noi maschi nel tradimento fa un male inenarrabile, noi che ci troviamo tutto ad un tratto a dover fare i conti con ciò, e sono conti che fai nella realtà, muori dentro!! e si è costretti a prendere una visione reale, matura della realtà. Beata te che già da adesso sei così avanti nei pensieri espressi, con quello che scrivi. Io ripeto ho dovuto combattere una guerra interna per riuscirci, questo per amore, ma quello che sono dentro lo sono sempre, cambiare è possibile e nella costrizione diventa una necessità di vita.

Si sono cattolico.

Ma lo sono perchè il tutto mi è stato tramandato. 

Chi tra di noi conosce tutte le religioni del mondo, ed alla fine può scegliersi quella che ritiene più giusta? Starebbe una vita intera questa a studiarsele a capirle a discuterne, e la vita stessa probabilmente non basterebbe per prendere la decisione. 
Ateo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> AnnaBlume, ma io sono d'accordo con quello che hai scritto originariamente. l'ho pure scritto.
> 
> Il resto che io ho scritto e tu giustamente trovi contraddittorio, è appunto la differenza che ci sta tra lo scrivere in un forum e darti la spiegazione di quello che può provare un uomo, in questo caso  colui a cui tu hai indirizzato il messaggio,
> 
> ...




Anche a noi donne fa male, inenarrabilmente. Io parlo per me: mi ha devastato, ma non per la proprietà, l'averlo infilato in altri buchi, il possesso. Non mi ha fatto sentire meno donna. Non mi ha fatto sentire minore da questo punto di vista. In questo, penso che siano state/i il nulla. Ma la frantumazione c'è stata, dal lato umano, personale. Siamo tutti, o tutti lo siamo stati, nella stessa barca. Però, le onde, comunque enormi, possono essere diverse, molto diverse, meno maschil-ataviche, tutto qui. Un abbraccio, grande


----------

